# Externe Soundkarte sinnvoll?



## ZuIR4m (8. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vor gut einem Jahr habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt welchen ich ausschließlich zu 90% zum Zocken (Spiele jeglicher Art von Shootern bis zu Strategie ) und zu 10% zum video schauen benutze.

CPU: Ryzen 2700X
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
Mainboard : MSI X470 GAMING PRO.


Da mein altes Headset sich gerade verabschiedet hat, habe ich mir heute ein Beyerdynamics MX 300 Gen2. gegönnt, welches ja nicht per USB sondern Klinken betrieben wird.


Nun meine Frage:

Bringt eine externe Soundkarte für so ein hochwertiges Gaming Headset einen großen Mehrwert? Hört man gravierende Unterschiede? 
Oder reicht der Onboard-Sound des Mainboards (	Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec) zum zocken aus?

Falls ihr mir zu einer Externen Soundkarte ratet: Welche würde sich für meine Zwecke und zu meinem Setup eignen?


im wesentlichen kann man sagen: ich möchte bei so einem guten headset nicht Gefahr laufen, durch eine fehlende Soundkarte viel potential zu verschenken

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß

Marius


----------



## Hubacca (8. April 2020)

Ja lohnt sich - meiner Meinung nach !
Habe auch ein MSI Board mit ALC892 und Audio Boost, aber schon ein Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S bringt  schon eine Klangverbesserung - besonders der Sound des Mikrofons
ist wesentlich besser mit ganz geringem Rauschen.
Der Sharkoon ist eine gut,günstige Möglichkeit, wenns dann noch etwas besser mit Software und zusätzlichen Ein/Asgängen sein soll, dann kommt der SoundblaserX G6 in Frage.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2020)

Eine Soundkarte macht selbst bei einem 20€ Superlux HD-681 einen Unterschied 

Wenn du keine Softwarespielereien brauchst würde ich zur Asus Xonar U7 Mk II raten, das ist eine sehr solide Option. Problem ist nur, dass der Treiber Müll ist und nicht funktioniert. Du bekommst also alle Vorteile des guten DACs und Kopfhörerverstärkers, Sonic Studio läuft aber nicht, hast also keinen Software-Equalizer etc.. Kann man aber gut drauf verzichten. Bei Creative gibt es wohl auch öfters Probleme mit der Software und deren aktuelles Lineup kenne ich nicht. 

Wenn es intern und teurer sein darf ist die EVGA NU Audio aktuell die beste Karte auf dem Markt. Die muss sich nicht mal vor HiFi-DACs verstecken. Würde da aber die 7.1 Version nehmen, da die dank Backplate besser geschirmt ist.


----------



## ZuIR4m (8. April 2020)

Ok dann denke ich doch , ich werd mir noch ne soundkarte holen  

Vornweg: ich meinte mit dem Titel externe soundkarte nicht unbedingt eine außerhalb des Gehäuses sondern einfach zusätzlich ne soundkarte abgesehen vom Mainboard Chip. 

Da ich mich leider in der Thematik gar nicht auskenne:

Wo ist denn der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen solchen externen wie ihr sie jetzt geschickt habt und sowas , das man direkt aufs Mainboard baut? 

Wie zb der Creative soundblaster x ae5 , welche mir von nem Kollegen empfohlen wurde? (ist die Karte gut?)


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2020)

Externe Soundkarten sind weniger möglichen Störfrequuenzen im PC ausgesetzt. Interne Soundkarten haben ab und zu Probleme, weil Chips, VRMs, etc. auf dem Mainboard oder die Grafikkarte hochfrequente Störsignale abgeben können. Deshalb sind gute interne Karten wie die genannte EVGA geschirmt, um sich keine Störungen einfangen zu können.

Die Creative ist wohl ganz gut, wenn man den ganzen Softwarequatsch ausschaltet. Und sie hat wohl Probleme mit schlechten Gehäusen, Netzteilen und/oder Mainboards, da man sich so leicht ne Masseschleife einfangen kann.


----------



## Hubacca (8. April 2020)

1. Interne Soundkarten sind anfällig gegenüber Einstreuungen von Netzteil, GraKa, Lüftersteuereung usw.
2. Interne haben meist unnötige Ein/Ausgänge  die du nicht brauchst, aber mitbezahlst.
3. Ein SBX G6 z.B. ist auf Kopfhörer/Headsets ausgelegt, hat aber auch noch einen Anschluß für Lautsprecher o.ä. interne Soundkarten haben dann noch weitere Anschlüße für 5.1 oder 7.1 Lautsprecher ....


----------



## ZuIR4m (8. April 2020)

ok also entnehme ich dem mal, dass ihr mir zu einer externen raten würdet. (wie der SBX G6) 

da die sbx6 mit 140€ ja doch nochmal ne Stange Geld kostet:

Gibt es denn günstigere, wirklich gute alternativen ? Preisleistungsmäßig ?


Blöd gefragt:  
Wie "verbaue" ich dann eine externe?


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2020)

Die SBX G6 ist aktuell bei Caseking auf 130€ reduziert, ist für den Preis ein gutes Angebot. Eine günstigere Option wäre die Asus Xonar I7 Mk II, wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe.

Die "Installation" von einer externen Soundkarte besteht daraus, sie per USB anzuschließen. Also nicht sehr schwierig


----------



## ZuIR4m (8. April 2020)

Ok also das mit der Installation krieg ich dann allemal hin  

Dann tendiere ich tatsächlich zwischen den beiden. 

Software Spielereien brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht ( am liebsten ist mir : einstecken -> besserer Klang -> fertig )
 genauso wie mir 1 Headset Anschluss reicht


Wo ist denn der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen ? Klanglich sehr viel ?
Will mich am Ende nicht ärgern das ich wegen 50€ Rumgeschissen und es dann bereut hab 


Und dann noch ne Frage :

Die xonar liegt ja bei ca 90€ 
Die Creative soundblaster x AE 5 bei 130€ 

Wieso ist die internere soundkarte denn teurer , obwohl extern doch besser ist ? Aufgrund von Störfaktoren etc


----------



## Hubacca (8. April 2020)

Bevor du eine Asus Xonar U7 nimmst kannst du auch einen Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S nehmen - bei der Asus bezahlst du nurnoch die zusätzlichen Ausgänge für ein 7.1 Surround
Lautsprechersystem mit - es sei denn du brauchst sie oder einen optischen Eingang oder Ausgang ? Dazu ist der Mikrofoneingang der Xonar nicht so prikelnd...
Ich nutze den Sharkoon DAC mit einem Beyerdynamic Custom Game und Audio Technica ATH-ADG1X - einstöpseln und loslegen.


----------



## ZuIR4m (8. April 2020)

Brauche weder 7.1 Surround noch optische Eingänge ( wüsste nichtmal wofür das ist ) 

Das einzige was ich damit antreiben will ist das beyerdynamic mx300 32ohm Version 


Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen U7 und U7 MK2 ?


----------



## Hubacca (8. April 2020)

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Soun...oundkarte-jetzt-mit-neuem-Audio-Chip-1216109/

Kauf dir die U7 und den Sharkoon und vergleiche sie doch einfach.
Was nicht gefällt geht zurück - bei €30,- für den Sharkoon dürfte das doch kein Problem sein ?


----------



## ZuIR4m (8. April 2020)

ne , Problem natürlich nicht.

Ich versuch nur generell bisschen mehr von der Thematik zu verstehen.

Diesbezüglich noch ne frage :
Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen das bei 32 Ohm Kopfhörern (  auch bei einem hochwertigeren headset wie bei meinem neuen mmx 300) der onboard sound  vollkommen reichen würde.

Allerdings geht es doch bei einer soundkarte Primar nicht nur um laut & leise ( Antrieb ) sondern in erster Linie um den Klang ? 
Seh ich das richtig? 

Super laut Brauch ich das Ding nicht , aber super klang gerne  


Allgemein noch ne frage zur U7. 

Reicht mir da auch die alte Version oder muss es die MK2 sein ? 
Betriebssystem ist Windows 10


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2020)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich noch ne frage :
> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen das bei 32 Ohm Kopfhörern ( wie bei meinem neuen mmx 300) der onboard sound reichen würde.
> 
> Allerdings geht es doch bei einer soundkarte Primar nicht nur um laut & leise ( Antrieb ) sondern in erster Linie um den Klang ?
> Seh ich das richtig?



Richtig. Ein 32 Ohm Kopfhörer ist meistens leichter anzutreiben (auch da gibt es Ausnahmen, je Nachdem welche Treiber verwendet werden), daher geht es auch am Onboard. Eine Soundkarte ist ja aber nicht nur ein Verstärker, der übrigens auch bei leichter anzutreibenden Kopfhörern oft einen viel sauberen und kontrollierteren Sound bringt. Die Soundkarte hat eine viel bessere D/A-Wandlung als dein Onboard und eine besser aufgebaute analoge Ausgangsstufe, da liegt das meiste Potential was es zu holen gibt.

Ich hab mir gerade mal den Test vom Sharkoon angeschaut und wenn Igor das Teil lobt muss das erstaunlich gut sein. Wenn du also keine Box auf dem Tisch brauchst ist das die beste Option. Wie die genauen Unterschiede zwischen U7 und Mk II sind weiß ich nicht, die Software ist aber bei beiden Müll. Die U7 Mk II ist technisch gut, ist nur die Frage ob sie den Aufpreis zum Sharkoon wert ist.


----------



## Hubacca (8. April 2020)

Hab ich doch geschrieben:
Mit meinem MSI Board hab ich ganz guten Sound, aber die Mikrofonsoundqualität läßt zu wünschen übrig ( beide Lautstärken sind ausreichend). 
Mit dem Sahrkoon wird der Sound besser und die Mikroqualität ist sehr gut. Ausprobiert habe ich diverse externe Soundkarten (bis €150) die allerdings nicht an den Sharkoon herankamen. 
Erst ein SBX G5 besser G6 liefert nochmals besseren Sound ist aber für mich nicht den Preis von €130,- /150,- wert. 
Dazu muss ich sagen das ich zum Musik hören einen FiiO K3 + KHV und Beyerdynamic T90 nutze.

Zitat aus meinem Link:
 "Asus hat eine Mark-II-Version der externen USB-Soundkarte Xonar U7 angekündigt. Im Inneren steckt ein neuerer Audio-Chip, mit dem vor allem die Unterstützung für Windows 10 verbessert werden sollte."

Vielleicht mal auch richtig lesen was so geschrieben wird ?

Edit: Den Aufpreis zur U7 bezahlst du für Ein/Ausgänge und Software die du nicht brauchst und der Klang ist auch nicht besser ....


----------



## ZuIR4m (8. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben:
> Mit meinem MSI Board hab ich ganz guten Sound, aber die Mikrofonsoundqualität läßt zu wünschen übrig ( beide Lautstärken sind ausreichend).
> Mit dem Sahrkoon wird der Sound besser und die Mikroqualität ist sehr gut. Ausprobiert habe ich diverse externe Soundkarten (bis €150) die allerdings nicht an den Sharkoon herankamen.
> Erst ein SBX G5 besser G6 liefert nochmals besseren Sound ist aber für mich nicht den Preis von €130,- /150,- wert.
> ...




Ok dann heißts jetzt also
30€ Sharkoon

VS

130€ SBX G6


die Frage ist nur ob ein Non - competitive Zocker die 100€ mehrkosten raushören kann und sich der höhere Preis dadurch rechtfertigt.

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Beim G6 habe ich ja zwei Buchsen ( 1x Kopfhörer , 1x Mic )
Beim Sharkoon insgesamt nur eine Buchse. Müsste ich hierfür dann bei meinem MMX300 das Kabel verwenden, welches eigentlich für Konsolen konzepiert ist? ( mit nur einem Stecker )


Zur Xonar U7: 
Meinte als Vergleich nur, ob denn die alte Version noch unter Windows 10 laufen würde oder ob es da unbedingt die neue brauchen würde.

Die alte Version kriegt man Teilweise bei Ebay für 20€ nachgeschmissen


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> ...



Sorry, ich hatte deinen Post mit dem Link nur kurz überflogen, war nebenbei noch beschäftigt  Mein Fehler, man verzeihe mir bitte 

Bei Audiohardware schau ich mir immer gerne Reviews von meinen bevorzugten Testern an, Igor ist da im PC-Audio Bereich Nummer 1.

@TE: Bei dem Sharkoon Stick nimmst du den Adapter, der kombiniert 2 3-Pol Klinken zu einer 4-Pol Klinke. Ob die Soundblaster den Aufpreis wert ist kannst nur du beurteilen, am besten mal beide bestellen und testen.

Die U7 Version 1 ist seit 2013 auf dem Markt und bei Asus Software"support" wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob die ohne Probleme läuft, selbst wenn du keinen Treiber installierst.


----------



## ZuIR4m (8. April 2020)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte deinen Post mit dem Link nur kurz überflogen, war nebenbei noch beschäftigt  Mein Fehler, man verzeihe mir bitte
> 
> Bei Audiohardware schau ich mir immer gerne Reviews von meinen bevorzugten Testern an, Igor ist da im PC-Audio Bereich Nummer 1.
> 
> ...




Hubacca = Igor ?   


Hab interessehalber mal geschaut ob man sich billig ne G6 gebraucht auf eBay schießen kann aber unter 100€ gibts da auch nix...

Also n Schnäppchen kann man da auch nicht wirklich schlagen.


----------



## Hubacca (8. April 2020)

@BlackNeo: War auch nicht auf dich bezogen, also brauchste dich nicht entschuldigen.  Ich kann dir nur vollkommen zustimmen.! Hat sich mit deinem Beitrag überschnitten 

@TE: Ich nix Igor ! 
Ich gebe nur meine Meinung wieder und hoffe etwas helfen zu können ? Am besten ist natürlich immer selbst auszuprobieren und vergleichen, allerdings haben viele keine Lust, Zeit oder Geld
dafür über und dann ist es für mich auch legitim sich woanders - auch von mehreren Seiten - Tipps einzuholen.

Ich habe selbst den Sharkoon DAC auf eine Empfehlung hin gekauft, weil ich schon einige Soundkarten durchprobiert habe und dachte das man für das Geld nix falsch machen kann.
Musste mal ein wenig suchen - hier gabs einige die sich das Teil zugelegt habe und ganz zufrieden damit sind.
Bin gerne bereit für bessere Empfehlungen, aber momentan sehe ich eigentlich keinen Bedarf.


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

Siehe da -
Ich bin fündig geworden :
Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S im Test: UEberraschend guenstige USB'-'Soundloesung mit echtem Kopfhoererverstaerker als Geheimtipp fuer Kenner | Seite 3 | igor sLAB

Das ist also der gute Igor.
Und er lobt den sharkoon ja wirklich in höchsten Tönen.


Jetzt tun sich bei mir allerdings nochmals neue Fragen auf 

1) der Sharkoon verbessert ja MIC & Klangqualität also Eingang & Ausgang obwohl nur eine Buchse vorhanden ist - seh ich das richtig ?

2) speziell zum Gaming Bereich Shooter:

Das Mx300 ist ja Stereo ( also kein virtuelles 7.1) 
Der sharkoon kann das ja auch nicht ( wie zb die sbx g6 ) 

Ist stereo zwangsweise im Nachteil was Gegner Ordnung ( zb Schritte / Schüsse von hinten etc) angeht ? 


Hab jetzt das alte  Razer Kraken chroma 7.1 fur 40€ Rum und da fand ich das 7.1 schon ganz cool ( zumindest beim konfigurieren in der Razer Software , ob ich die Gegner wirklich besser gehört hab kann ich aber nicht sagen  )



Und: 

An dieser Stelle schon mal ein FETTES danke an euch beiden fur eure Mühlen und das beantworten meiner teils bestimmt auch mal nervigen Fragerei  <3


----------



## Hubacca (9. April 2020)

Naja, in höchsten Tönen loben ist vielleicht übertrieben und nur nach reinen Messwerten oder Produkt-"Tests" gehe ich schon lange nicht mehr- da verlasse ich mich hauptsaächlich auf mein Gehör bzw persöhnlichen Vergleich 
Dazu kommt ja auch noch das das alles rein subjektiv ist und viel mit dem eigenem Geschmack zu tun hat. Was dem eine gefällt kann für den anderen vollkommen grottig klingen ...
Ich würde einfach sagen das - für den Preis - man einfach ein sehr gutes Produkt bekommt - besseres gibts immer, aber dafür kann man dann ja sparen und nachrüsten.

zu 1): 
Der Sharkoon besitzt einen sogenannten TRRS - Stecker wie bei Smartphones,Laptop, Konsolen usw. Dieser Stecker ist 4polig (3,5mm Klinke) und überträgt sowohl das Kopfhörer und das Mikrofonsignal.
Am PC hast du meist für Kopfhörer und Mikrofon zwei getrennte 3polige/ 3,5mm Klinkenstecker. Du bekommst für beides Adapter - je nachdem wie du dein Headset anschliessen möchtest.
Das MMX300 wird ja normalerweise mit einem Kabel für "Konsole" geliefert das du direkt in den Sharkoon DAC stopfen kannst und wenn du das längere Kabel für PC (mit zwei Klinkensteckern) nutzen willst
benötigst du noch ein Adapter wie z.B. das:
Sharkoon TRRS PMP35 Audio Combo Adapter schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Kopfhörer oder auch aktive Lautsprecher kannst du auch problemlos direkt in den DAC einstöpseln - dabei wird der Mikroeingang dann "überbrückt".

zu 2): 
Ist gibt wenige echte 5.1/7.1 Headsets die wirklich mehrere "Lautsprecher" verbaut haben. Fast alle Surround Headsets/Kopfhörer sind stinknormale Stereoteile die einfach über eine Software
eine 5.1/7.1 Surroundsimulation fahren. Beim SBX G6 oder anderen Soundkarten wird diese Software mitgeliefert, aber man kann unter Windows z.B. auch Windows Sonic für Kopfhörer aktivieren oder eine 
andere kostenlose Software nutzen wie z.B. Equalizer APO with HeSuVi usw:*** Best Virtual Surround Sound Software [2020 Guide][/url]

Bei CS:GO nutze ich allerdings die in Game Audio Einstellungen-> Erweiterte 3D Audioverarbeitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Diese sollte man natürlich immer zuerst ausprobieren da sie ja speziell für das entsprechende Spiel entwickelt/ausgelegt wurden.

Fazit: Den DAC kaufen, das MMX300 mit dem Konsolenkabel anschliessen und im Game richtig einstellen und loslegen. Bei Bedarf Windows Sonic einschalten oder HeSuVi installieren. 
Da an meinem ATH-ADG1X Headset das Konsolenkabel feste montiert und etwas kurz ist nutze ich ein USB Verlägerungskabel an das ich den DAC angeschlossen habe. 
Das Teil ist so klein das es nicht stört:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (9. April 2020)

Der Sharkoon DAC ist hervorragend für seinen Preis. Ich habe 450€ Beyer Tesla Detail-Lupen-Kopfhörer und selbst da hören meine erfahrenen Ohren keinen Unterschied zu einem hervorragenden 150€ DAC mit sehr gutem KHV.

Zu Surroundsimulation: Braucht man in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr in der Soundkarte, denn das liefert so gut wie jedes Game von sich aus in mehr als ausreichender Qualität (und Ich bin der, der meinen Teammates immer die Richtungen der Steps durchgeben muss).


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Naja, in höchsten Tönen loben ist vielleicht übertrieben und nur nach reinen Messwerten oder Produkt-"Tests" gehe ich schon lange nicht mehr- da verlasse ich mich hauptsaächlich auf mein Gehör bzw persöhnlichen Vergleich
> Dazu kommt ja auch noch das das alles rein subjektiv ist und viel mit dem eigenem Geschmack zu tun hat. Was dem eine gefällt kann für den anderen vollkommen grottig klingen ...
> Ich würde einfach sagen das - für den Preis - man einfach ein sehr gutes Produkt bekommt - besseres gibts immer, aber dafür kann man dann ja sparen und nachrüsten.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich doch schon mal super an.

Ich denke ich tendiere zum Sharkoon... 
Der SBX G6 kostet einfach mal das Vierfache und wenn ich keine günstige gebrauchte auf Ebay schießen kann ist mir das den Aufpreis zur G6 wohl nicht wert.
Software Spielerein brauche ich eigentlich nicht und so viel bessere Qualität wird der SBX G6 auch nicht liefern.

Macht es denn einen (großen) qualitativen Unterschied ob das Signal durch eine Buchse verbessert wird wie beim Sharkoon oder Mic/Kopfhörer getrennt wie bei der SBX G6? 

Und generell noch eine Frage bezüglich meinem Verständnis zu DAC / Impedanz

Ich hab öfters gelesen, das man bei einem 32 Ohm ( wie dem MMX300) gar keine Soundkarte bräuchte.
Wie genau verbessert ein DAC denn die Soundqualität ( nicht Lautstärke) von Mic & Kopfhörern , sodass sich auch bei einem 32 ohm Headset ein DAC durchaus lohnt ?

danke schonmal ! 

Gruß


----------



## Hubacca (9. April 2020)

Anfangs hab ich auch noch nach einem günstigem SBX G6 geschaut, aber das hat sich gelegt da ich mit Sharkoon vollkommen bedient bin !-)

Es macht bestimmt einen ganz kleinen Unterschied ob die Signale über einen Stecker oder getrennt über zwei Stecker übertragen werden, allerdings dürfte es kaum jemandem möglich sein den
Unterschied zu hören.

Auch der Onboard Sound ist eine Soundkarte und auf jeder Soundkarte sind auch DACs verbaut. Ein DAC ist das Bauteil/IC das die digitalen Musiksignale vom PC, CD, DVD usw. in analoge Signale umwandelt -
ADC= Analog digital Converter = Wandler. 
Diese analogen Signale sind die Signale die ein Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher verarbeiten kann. Grob gesagt können Kopfhörer mit niedriger Ohmzahl/Impedanz einfacher angetrieben werden - dies ist aber
wiederum davon abhängig wie der immer vorhandene Kopfhörer/Ausgangsverstärker des jeweilgen Mainboards, Soundkarte, DAC mit Kopfhörerverstärker, Audiointerface usw. aufgebaut ist.
Die Qualität des eigentlichen DAC´s wird heutzutage hauptsächlich durch die Bitrate und Samplingfrequenz bestimmt. Es gibt natürlich weitere Daten/Faktoren auf die ich nicht eingehen möchte weils sonst zu kompliziert wird.
Warum dann jetzt der Unterschied zwischen OnBoard, USB Soundkarte/DAC usw.
Bei einem Mainboard geht es primär darum einen PC aufzubauen und die Onboard Sound ist mehr oder weniger eine Zugabe und dementsprechend kann/wird auch nicht viel Geld in die Bauteile investiert , aber meistens
ist sogar die Implementierung der eigentlich guten Bauteile/Soundchips das Problem.
Ein Mainboard das um die €100,- kostet hat selten einen Onbaoard Sound der so gut ist wie eine €30,- Soundkarte - da geht das Geld für andere Bauteile drauf.

Interne Soundkarten sind oft von Einstreuungen/Störungen durch die im PC schlecht abgeschirmten Bauteile, Netzteil, GraKa, Lüftersteuerungen usw. betroffen.

Bei interen und externen Soundkarten hast du ach oft noch viele Eingange, Ausgänge, Anschlüße usw. die man nicht benötigt, aber mitbezahlt. Das gleiche gilt für die Software -
die gibts dazu wird aber im Preis mit eingerechnet.
Wenn ich nur ein Headset anschliesse wofür soll ich denn bei einer Soundkarte noch weitere 4 Ausgänge für ein 7.1 Surroundlautsprechersystem, einen optischen Eingang und Ausgang usw.
mitbezahlen.
Ein DAC ist auch nur eine minimalistische Soundkarte - da hat sich wieder jemand einen technische Abkürzung genommen und gemeint einen neuen Markt für Soundkarten zu finden:
Gamer nutzen Soundkarten, Streamer und Musiker nehmen Audiointerfaces und HiFi Enthusiasten/ Audiophile schwören auf DAC´s. 
Im Prinzip ist alles das gleiche - mal mit mehr technischem Aufwand, besseren technischen Daten oder Klang.

Fazit: Der Sharkoon lohnt im Vergleich zum Onboardsound weil er hörbar besser klingt und für mich auch wichtig - einen sehr guten Mikrofonsound liefert.
Ein SBX G6 klingt meiner Meinung nach noch etwas besser, aber dafür gebe ich nicht das 4 fache an Geld aus- einfach weil der Unterschied sehr klein ist.

Aber wie gesagt das muß jeder am besten selbst vergleichen, testen und entscheiden.


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Anfangs hab ich auch noch nach einem günstigem SBX G6 geschaut, aber das hat sich gelegt da ich mit Sharkoon vollkommen bedient bin !-)
> 
> Es macht bestimmt einen ganz kleinen Unterschied ob die Signale über einen Stecker oder getrennt über zwei Stecker übertragen werden, allerdings dürfte es kaum jemandem möglich sein den
> Unterschied zu hören.
> ...





Und erneut vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort ! 

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Impedanz des MMX 300 

Ich hatte mir ja jetzt die 32er ohm Version als B-Ware bestellt weil mit 200€ am günstigsten. 


Der SBX G6 wäre ja theoretisch auch in der Lage die 600er Impedanz version richtig anzutreiben.


Auf der Beyerdynamics homepage bekommt man momentan 20% Rabatt auf die Manufaktur teile ( bei der man den Kopfhörer individualisieren kann). 
Sprich 20% auf die 600 Ohm variante. 

Wären dann also 240 € mit 600 ohm (+130 G6) statt der 200€ mit 32 Ohm (+30 Sharkoon)

Alles in allem eine Differenz von gut 140€ 


Wie hoch ist denn der klangliche Unterschied bei 600 und 32 ohm mit den richtigen Soundkarten? ist er die 140€ gerechtfertigt?

Ich hab gelesen von: Hört sich an wie ein neuer Kopfhörer bis zu : der 08 15 Hörer merkt gar keinen Unterschied.


----------



## JackA (9. April 2020)

Der klangliche Unterschied ist minimal und den Aufpreis nicht wert.
Viele lassen sich bei höheren Werten gerne von der Autosuggestion leiten, denn mehr muss automatisch besser sein.

Da aber Klang ein vollkommen subjektives Thema ist, bist du am besten beraten, dir die 32 und 600 Ohm mit beiden Verstärkern zu bestellen und im Blindtest selbst zu vergleichen. Das, was sich dann für dich am meisten Lohn, behältst du dann.


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Der klangliche Unterschied ist minimal und den Aufpreis nicht wert.
> Viele lassen sich bei höheren Werten gerne von der Autosuggestion leiten, denn mehr muss automatisch besser sein.
> 
> Da aber Klang ein vollkommen subjektives Thema ist, bist du am besten Beraten, die die 32 und 600 Ohm mit beiden Verstärkern zu bestellen und im Blindtest selbst zu vergleichen. Das, was sich dann für dich am meisten Lohn, behältst du dann.



hatte ich ursprünglich auch im kopf 

allerdings gibts ein Problem:

Die 600 Ohm Variante ist ein Manufaktur Produkt und damit vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen. ( lt Beyerdynamics Homepage)

Bedeutet quasi : ganz oder gar nicht


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

Kurze Zwischenantwort :

Hab mir jetzt mal den Sharkoon & die G6 bestellt.

Hab Beyerdynamics mal geschrieben ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt das 600 Ohm MX300 zum Testen zu bekommen und dann eins der beiden Modelle wieder zurückzuschicken.



Was ich allerdings noch zum Sharkoon Produkt wissen möchte:

Was bringt das umstellen der Khz zahlen? 
Soll man wohl auf 96 khz stellen? 
Wo ist da der Unterschied? Was genau bewirkt das?
Und vor allem wie mache ich das? 


Und: 

Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich das PC Kabel ( Mic / Kopfhörer getrennt) auf Y-Adapter in den Sharkoon verbinde oder gleich von vornherein das mitgelieferter "konsolen"-kabel mit nur einem Stecker.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## shengli (9. April 2020)

CDs sind in16-Bit und 44,1  kHz kodiert. Ich glaube, man wird da keine wirklichen Unterschiede  feststellen können. Eine höhere Abtastrate macht villeicht in  Tonstudios Sinn,wo ganze Soundketten bearbeitet werden. Bei Audio-Cds  wird eine Abtastrate von 44,1 kHz benutzt. Diese ist ausreichend, um  Audiosignale mit Frequenzen bis 22 kHz zu erfassen, Mehr als 20 kHz  nehmen Menschen nicht mehr wahr,sofern mir bekannt.
 
Eine Samplerate von 192.000 und mehr kHz dient hier wohl der Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Mehr zu den Abtastraten unter Punkt 2)​


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

shengli schrieb:


> CDs sind in16-Bit und 44,1  kHz kodiert. Ich glaube, man wird da keine wirklichen Unterschiede  feststellen können. Eine höhere Abtastrate macht villeicht in  Tonstudios Sinn,wo ganze Soundketten bearbeitet werden. Bei Audio-Cds  wird eine Abtastrate von 44,1 kHz benutzt. Diese ist ausreichend, um  Audiosignale mit Frequenzen bis 22 kHz zu erfassen, Mehr als 20 kHz  nehmen Menschen nicht mehr wahr,sofern mir bekannt.
> 
> Eine Samplerate von 192.000 und mehr kHz dient hier wohl der Wirtschaftlichkeit.
> Mehr zu den Abtastraten unter Punkt 2)​




Laut dem Artikel am Ende machen aber abtastraten beim aufnehmen ( Mikrophon -> teamspeak zocken ? ) schon Sinn ( 96 kHz) 

Laut Igors lab soll man den sharkoon ja auch auf 96 kHz stellen. 

Beim sbx g6 kann man das
Meines Wissens gar nicht umstellen


----------



## Hubacca (9. April 2020)

Als einfachen Vergleich würde ich den Monitor nehmen: Die Bitrate entspricht der Auflösung z.B. bei Graustufen/Farben und die Samplingfrequenz/Abtastrate der Bildwiederholfrequenz.
Umso mehr Bit umso feiner die Abstufung des Tons/Farbe und je höher die Frequenz umso öfter wird ein neues Ton/Farbsignal ausgegeben ?

Eigentlich kannst du bei den meisten Soundkarten die höchsten Werte einstellen und es treten normalerweise keine Probleme auf - es sei denn du machst sehr rechenintensive Soundbearbeitungen mit
einem Rechner der sehr leistungsschwach ist.
Es wird auch gesagt man sollte die Bit und Abtastrate dem Soundmaterial anpassen weil dann keine "Synchronistationsprobleme" auftreten (einfach ausgedrückt), aber ich habe damit noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Manchmal können Aussetzer oder Knackser im Sound/Musik auftreten die durch eine zu hohe Abtastrate verursacht werde, aber das liegt dann oft an der verwendeten Software oder Treibern...

Kurz: Ich hab mit dem Sharkoon noch keine Probleme diesbezüglich gemacht und wenn kannst du die Werte jederzeit ändern:
Rechts unten in der Taskleiste mit einem Rechtsklick auf dem Lautsprecher und dann Sound-Einstellungen öffnen. Dann rechts oben die Sound-Systemsteuerung anklicken.
Dort kannst du dann für alle angeschlossenen Audiogeräte die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen - in diesem Fall klickst du auf den Sharkoon DAC und änderst unter Erweitert das Standardformat s.B.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Kabel: Am besten ist natürlich direkt das Konsolenkabel zu benutzen, weil du ja sonst1.  ein Adapter brauchst und 2. auch noch eine zusätzliche Steckverbindung hast die immer Übergangswiderstände/verluste
bedeuten...


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Als einfachen Vergleich würde ich den Monitor nehmen: Die Bitrate entspricht der Auflösung z.B. bei Graustufen/Farben und die Samplingfrequenz/Abtastrate der Bildwiederholfrequenz.
> Umso mehr Bit umso feiner die Abstufung des Tons/Farbe und je höher die Frequenz umso öfter wird ein neues Ton/Farbsignal ausgegeben ?
> 
> Eigentlich kannst du bei den meisten Soundkarten die höchsten Werte einstellen und es treten normalerweise keine Probleme auf - es sei denn du machst sehr rechenintensive Soundbearbeitungen mit
> ...



ahh der vergleich mit dem Monitor hat mir geholfen, vielen dank  

benutzt du bei deinem Sharkoon auch "nur" 48khz und nicht 96?


Anbei übrigens die , sehr freundliche, Mail vom Beyerdynamic support:

Sehr geehrter Herr ...

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. 

Den MMX 300 gibt es tatsächlich nicht mit 600 Ohm als Standardvariante, da dieser nur sehr selten und in bestimmten Fällen nachgefragt wird. Aus diesem Grund ist es auch nicht möglich, diesen Online zu bestellen und zu testen. 
Zur Impedanz sollte noch gesagt werden, dass sich die unterschiedlichen Impedanzen nur in geringem Maß auf den Klang auswirken. Tatsächlich sind sie für viele Menschen nur im direkten Vergleich überhaupt hörbar. Sie sind in jedem Fall weniger wahrzunehmen als im Vergleich jeder dieser Varianten mit Produkten anderer Hersteller.
Allgemein kann man feststellen, dass bei höheren Impedanzen die Auflösung und Präzision der hohen Mitten und der Höhen etwas besser ist. Darüber hinausgehende, bennenbare Unterschiede bestehen kaum.

Zu Varianten mit höheren Impedanzen (250 Ohm und 600 Ohm) sollte also nur greifen, wer...

ein Modell dieser Impedanz bereits besitzt oder kennt und ggf. ersetzen möchte
auf die etwas bessere Mitten- und Hochtonwiedergabe besteht
sicher ist, dass der Kopfhörer nicht auch an mobilen Abspielgeräten eingesetzt werden soll
eine ausreichende Ausgangsspannung am Abspielgerät bereitstellen kann bzw. einen Kopfhörerverstärker einsetzt (das gilt insbesondere für die 600-Ohm-Variante).
Um Missverständnissen ganz sicher vorzubeugen, fassen wir nochmal zusammen:
Auch die niederohmige Variante (32 Ohm) ist ein absolut hochwertiger Kopfhörer mit hervorrangenden Übertragungseigenschaften, die sich mit den besten Mitbewerbern dieser Preisklasse messen lassen. Möchte man einen flexibel einsetzbaren und ausreichend lauten Kopfhörer, ist man mit der 32-Ohm Version am besten beraten. Die Vorteile der Varianten mit 250 Ohm und 600 Ohm zahlen sich nicht aus, wenn der Kopfhörer am Ende nicht die gewünschte Lautstärke bringt.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir selbstversätndlich zur Verfügung und wünschen einen schönen Abend. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## shengli (9. April 2020)

Kann meinen Aune Dac  auch auf 32 Bit und 192k laufen lassen. Hier bilde ich  mir tatsächlich ein,dass die Bitrate den Sound qualitativ steigert. Dies  wird aber eher Material abhängig sein. Einstellen kann man das  natürlich. Fraglich,ob man einen Unterschied festellen wird. Kenne keine  Soundkarte,wo man dies nicht einstellen kann. Müsste auch bei der  Creative Soka machbar sein.


----------



## Hubacca (9. April 2020)

Hab ich gerade wohl umgestellt :-O
Normalerweise hab ich 96kHz, aber den Unterschied kannst du ja ausprobieren und es würde mich wundern wenn du ihn raushörst. 
Dafür solltest du dir allerdings entsprechend gutes Soundmaterial holen.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die 32Ohm Version nehmen weil du damit flexibler bist und das Headset universeller einsetzen kannst.
Fürs Gaming sind die Unterschiede einfach zu gering und der Preisunterschied zu groß !


----------



## CryseTech (9. April 2020)

also was ich noch kurz hinzufügen möchte aus eigener Erfahrung, es ist möglich das ein Spiel mit einer zu hohen Frequenz nicht klar kommt und du dann Sound stottern und komische Artefakte wie Zeitlupen Effekte oder so hast.
Das ist der einzige Fall bei dem du die Frequenz niedriger stellen musst. Bei mir waren das dann 44100 Hz dann hörten die Probleme auf. Musste lange dafür Googeln.
Allerdings ist das bei mir bis jetzt auch nur 2-3 mal vorgekommen unter Hunderten von Spielen. Nur für den Fall das dir das auch mal passieren sollte  weißte bescheid


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade wohl umgestellt :-O
> Normalerweise hab ich 96kHz, aber den Unterschied kannst du ja ausprobieren und es würde mich wundern wenn du ihn raushörst.
> Dafür solltest du dir allerdings entsprechend gutes Soundmaterial holen.
> 
> ...




Und obendrein würde ich mir nochmal 60€ vom Headset + 120€ durch den Sharkoon anstatt der SBX G6 sparen. ( welche ich ja zwingend für die 600er Ohm Variante benötigen würde)


Was aber sicher ist: 

Das Headsetr ist wirklich REIN für den Gebrauch am PC.

Der wird nicht an irgendwelche Handys oÄ. angeschlossen.

Bei neuer Hardware möchte man natürlich immer gern das Optimum rausholen und kein Potential verschenken 

Ich denke , sollte mir , bei der 32 Ohm Version der SBX G6 viel mehr Zusagen als der Sharkoon und ich würde mich entscheiden den G6 zu behalten , wäre es Sinnvoll mir die 600 Ohm Version vom Headset zu bestellen ... sonst verschenke ich ja im Prinzip wieder Potential vom DAC - seh ich das richtig ?


----------



## shengli (9. April 2020)

Wenn gut befeuert, machen die hochohmigen KHs im Hifi-Bereich Sinn. Rein  zum zocken, mp3 und Youtube reichen die 32er aus. Kommt drauf an, welche Ansprüche du  hast.


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

shengli schrieb:


> Wenn gut befeuert, machen die hochohmigen KHs im Hifi-Bereich Sinn. Rein  zum zocken reichen die 32er aus. Kommt drauf an, welche Ansprüche du  hast.




„Gut befeuert“ wäre indem Fall der Creative Soundblaster x G6

Naja Ansprüche sind im wesentlichen 90 % Zocken 10% Videos / Musik. 

Natürlich möchte ich , wenn ich mir schon neues Equipment anschaffe, das höchste Potential ausschöpfen.

Und falls ich mir den G6X behalte ärgere ich mich vllt dass ich damit „ nur“ ein 32 Ohm Headset befeuere obwohl der DAC KHV genug Power fur die 600 Ohm Variante liefern würde und ich damit dann wieder Potential verschenken würde.

Wie gesagt:

Das wichtigste ist mir der Klang von Kopfhörer & Micro, sekundär die lautstarke ( selbst mein billig razr Kraken am onboard Soundchip betreibe ich nur auf 50% der lautstarke )


----------



## shengli (9. April 2020)

Gut,wenn das deine Aussage ist, dann nehme den hochohmigen KH. Diese werden nämlich in der Regel leiser,wenn nicht genug angetrieben.  Ich halte nicht viel von Creative und kann diese Soundkarte daher nicht einschätzen. Hoffe das Setup wird in deinem Fall passen.

// Edit 
Dein billig razr Kraken hat wahrscheinlich auch keine 600 Ohm


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

shengli schrieb:


> Gut,wenn das deine Aussage ist, dann nehme den hochohmigen KH. Diese werden nämlich in der Regel leiser,wenn nicht genug angetrieben.  Ich halte nicht viel von Creative und kann diese Soundkarte daher nicht einschätzen. Hoffe das Setup wird in deinem Fall passen.



Die Creative Karte wäre diese hier 

Creative Sound BlasterX G6 Soundkarte USB


Im Test von Igor : 

Creative Sound BlasterX G6 '-' Externe Soundkarte mit neuen Features im Test | igor sLAB



Welche externe soundkarte würdest du denn für ein beyerdynamic mmx300 2.gen mit 600 Ohm empfehlen ? 


unter der Voraussetzung man befeuert sowohl die 32 Ohm als auch die 600 Ohm Kopfhörer mit der gleichen DAC KHV ( der auch stark genug für die 600 Ohm ist)  , ist der Unterschied der Sound Qualität sehr hörbar ? Wodurch macht es sich am stärksten bemerkbar ?


----------



## shengli (9. April 2020)

Ich halte nicht viel von Headsets. Ich nutze ein Audio Interface (48 V Speisung)  um mein Großmembran Mikrofon zu versorgen und den Aune Dac (Röhrenverstärker)als Kopfhörer Quelle. Hier wage ich mich nicht eine Empfehlung auszuschreiben. Das können andere besser.

_unter der Voraussetzung man befeuert sowohl die 32 Ohm als auch die 600  Ohm Kopfhörer mit der gleichen DAC KHV ( der auch stark genug für die  600 Ohm ist)  , ist der Unterschied der Sound Qualität sehr hörbar ?  Wodurch macht es sich am stärksten bemerkbar ?
_
Kommt ganz darauf an,wie sensibilisiert das eigene Gehör ist. Es sind wirklich nur Feinheiten,die entweder wahrgenommen werden oder eben nicht!


----------



## DuckDuckStop (9. April 2020)

Jetzt mal ohne scheiss, du sagst selber, dass der Kopfhörer zu 90% zocken und nur 10% Musikhören ist, lass dich von der Impedanz nicht so verrückt machen, du würdest zu 99% keinen Unterschied hören.

Wenn es unbedingt das mmx300 sein muss nimm das mit 32 Ohm und dazu den Sharkoon DAC.


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne scheiss, du sagst selber, dass der Kopfhörer zu 90% zocken und nur 10% Musikhören ist, lass dich von der Impedanz nicht so verrückt machen, du würdest zu 99% keinen Unterschied hören.
> 
> Wenn es unbedingt das mmx300 sein muss nimm das mit 32 Ohm und dazu den Sharkoon DAC.




Das sind mal direkte - gute - Worte 
Ich denke auch das es darauf hinauslaufen wird
Bin ja schon gespannt wie groß der Unterschied bei dem 32 Ohm Treiber zu onboard -‚sharkoon - g6 sein wird . 

Hab schon öfters gehört dass das mx300 zwar ein sehr gutes Headset ist aber ziemlich überteuert.
Oftmals wird zu Kopfhörer + Tisch Mikro geraten 

Da ich aber nicht allein im Raum sitze ( Freundin sitzt rücken an rücken und die nervt die lautstarke beim zocken eh schon immer  ) kommt wohl nur ein Headset mit Micro direkt vorm Mund und mit geschlossenem Hörer in Frage 
Das mmx300 hab ich fur 200€ als B-Ware bestellt. 




shengli schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von Headsets. Ich nutze ein Audio Interface (48 V Speisung)  um mein Großmembran Mikrofon zu versorgen und den Aune Dac (Röhrenverstärker)als Kopfhörer Quelle. Hier wage ich mich nicht eine Empfehlung auszuschreiben. Das können andere besser.
> 
> _unter der Voraussetzung man befeuert sowohl die 32 Ohm als auch die 600  Ohm Kopfhörer mit der gleichen DAC KHV ( der auch stark genug für die  600 Ohm ist)  , ist der Unterschied der Sound Qualität sehr hörbar ?  Wodurch macht es sich am stärksten bemerkbar ?
> _
> Kommt ganz darauf an,wie sensibilisiert das eigene Gehör ist. Es sind wirklich nur Feinheiten,die entweder wahrgenommen werden oder eben nicht!



Naja sagen wir mal so :
Meine Ohren durften bisher ne Kombi aus einem 50€ in ear soundmagic e10 + iPhone X
Und dem Razer Kraken + onboard Sound genießen
Sensibel ist dann wohl eher etwas anderes


----------



## shengli (9. April 2020)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir mal so :
> Meine Ohren durften bisher ne Kombi aus einem 50€ in ear soundmagic e10 + iPhone X
> Und dem Razer Kraken + onboard Sound genießen
> Sensibel ist dann wohl eher etwas anderes



Wenn das deine Ohrhärchen überlebt haben,ist noch Luft nach oben!


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

shengli schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Ohrhärchen überlebt haben,ist noch Luft nach oben!




du hast ja keine Ahnung was das Razer für ein Riesen Upgrade zu meinem 15€ No name headset war !  

Die in ear soundmagic e10 sind aber tatsächlich oftmals bei vielen Vergleichstests ( in ear bis 50€ ) als Sieger hervorgegangen


----------



## Hubacca (9. April 2020)

Sagen wir mal so: Nimmst du einen MMX300 mit 32 Ohm + Sharkoon DAC dann nutzt du das MMX zu 94% aus.
Mit dem SBX G6 dann zu 98% , aber bezahlst €100,- mehr !
Genauso läufts dann mit der 32Ohm und 600Ohm Version des MMX300.
Im Verhältniss zum Razer Kraken machst du aber mit der ersten Version (32Ohm+DAC) schonmal mindestens 400% Klangggewinn !-O

Alle % Werte sind relativ und dienen nur der Veranschaulichung 

So das wars von meiner Seite und ab jetzt liegts in deiner Hand....


----------



## shengli (9. April 2020)

No Name Headset? Marke Hama? xD  Das sind die Leute,die auch auf Logitech schwören xD Schande über dein Haupt! Gut, In ears jucken mich nicht. Kann ich nichts zu beitragen  Kannst ja mal Feedback geben, ob deine Wahl zufriedenstellend war.


----------



## ZuIR4m (9. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Nimmst du einen MMX300 mit 32 Ohm + Sharkoon DAC dann nutzt du das MMX zu 94% aus.
> Mit dem SBX G6 dann zu 98% , aber bezahlst €100,- mehr !
> Genauso läufts dann mit der 32Ohm und 600Ohm Version des MMX300.
> Im Verhältniss zum Razer Kraken machst du aber mit der ersten Version (32Ohm+DAC) schonmal mindestens 400% Klangggewinn !-O
> ...




So in etwa wie du das beschrieben hast , hatte ich mir das ja erhofft  

Den G6 habe ich mir echt nur noch als Neugier zum Vergleich mit bestellt. 
Da müsste mich das Teil vom Sound zum sharkoon schon umhauen damit er mir das wert wäre ! 

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal fur deine Hilfe und Tipps ! 




shengli schrieb:


> No Name Headset? Marke Hama? xD  Das sind die Leute,die auch auf Logitech schwören xD Schande über dein Haupt! Gut, In ears jucken mich nicht. Kann ich nichts zu beitragen  Kannst ja mal Feedback geben, ob deine Wahl zufriedenstellend war.



Noch mehr no Name als Hama ! 
Gute Bewertung , 10€ , gekauft !   
Hab’s echt gefunden ! Das hier war’s :

PC&PS4 Gaming Headset, marsboy Gaming: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Klar, sobald das Equipment ankommt und ich getestet hab, werde ich berichten fur was und wieso ich mich entschieden habe


----------



## shengli (9. April 2020)

So,bin noch was zocken. Vergiss nicht das Ganze aufzulösen


----------



## JackA (10. April 2020)

shengli schrieb:


> No Name Headset? Marke Hama? xD  Das sind die Leute,die auch auf Logitech schwören xD Schande über dein Haupt!


Seit dem G35 sind Logitech Gaming Headsets klanglich nicht schlecht. Das ist Fakt und jetzt schon mehrmals objektiv nachgewiesen und gemessen. G635 Frequenzverlauf.
Und Hama is der Mutterkonzern von Avinity - Avinity AHP-967 Hi-Fi Kopfhoerer zum super Preis (veraenderter Beyerdynamic Mix)  - mydealz.de


----------



## shengli (10. April 2020)

Du hattest ja auch den Omnitronic SHP-600 für gut befunden. Diese Ansicht kann ich absolut nicht teilen. Habe den einfach mal gekauft,um es zu prüfen und wurde absolut enttäuscht. Von wegen Geheimtipp. Aber soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden^^

Du hast jedenfalls sehr viele KHs gekauft und getestet. Hier möchte ich dann nicht pauschalisieren. Nicht immer ist teuer gleich besser. Hier stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Todesklinge (11. April 2020)

Ein sehr interessantes Thema hier!

Ich habe den Beyerdynamic Amiron Wireless im Kabelbetrieb an einer Creative X-Fi Fatality und habe dort in Spielen (z.B. bei Assassins Creed Odyssey) kratzende Geräusche.
Zuerst dachte ich das die Kopfhörer kaputt sind, aber das gleiche ist auch bei den Lautsprechern zu hören.

Es geht darum wenn man in dem besagten Spiel im Hauptmen ganz schnell mit der Maus über die Auswahlknöpfe wanderty dann knackst es. Wenn ich das langsam mache, nicht mehr.

Das und ähnlich ist es auch in anderen Spielen.

Liegt es daran das die interne Soundkarte nicht gut genug abgeschirmt ist oder so?
Treiber sind aktuell... also für die alte Karte.

Nun dachte ich an den Kauf von der Super X-Fi als externe, warte jedoch eigentlich auf die Interne um mehr Qualität und Optionen zu haben. Viele der externen Soundkarten sind ihrer Klangleistung beschnitten (um günstiger zu sein).

Woran erkennt man überhaupt wie viel Sound-Hardware ich für welchen Kopfhörer genau brauche?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (11. April 2020)

> Nun dachte ich an den Kauf von der Super X-Fi als externe, warte jedoch eigentlich auf die Interne um mehr Qualität und Optionen zu haben. Viele der externen Soundkarten sind ihrer Klangleistung beschnitten (um günstiger zu sein).



Wer hat dir denn das Märchen erzählt?


----------



## Todesklinge (11. April 2020)

Die Zahlen die Angegeben sind.

Creative Super X-Fi AMP
Creative SXFI(R) AMP - Super X-Fi(R)-Kopfhoererverstaerker fuer Android-Nutzer - Creative Labs (Deutschland)
Creative SXFI Amp schwarz | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
D/A-Wandler PCM: 24bit/​96kHz

---
Creative Sound Blaster X3
Creative Sound Blaster X3 ab €' '119,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
D/A-Wandler PCM: 32bit/​192kHz

---
Creative Sound Blaster AE-9PE
Creative Sound Blaster AE-9PE ab €' '279,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Auflösung: 32bit
Abtastrate: 384kHz

--
Creative Sound BlasterX G6
Creative Sound BlasterX G6 ab €' '149,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
D/A-Wandler PCM: 32bit/​384kHz


----------



## DuckDuckStop (11. April 2020)

Okay, also ersteinmal vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen, zweitens hast du deine Aussage selbst widerlegt, denn die bittiefe und samplerate der ae9 und SB x g6 sind identisch, ist es völlig egal ob die Soundkarte 24bit/48khz oder 32bit/384khz unterstützt wenn du kein entsprechendes quellmaterial hast und selbst wenn du das hast, ist es äußerst fragwürdig ob du einen Unterschied hören würdest.

Du machst es dir da etwas zu einfach.

Oder glaubst du auch, dass ein Kopfhörer der mit 10hz-41.000hz frequenzgang angegeben ist besser klingt als einer mit 15-39.0000hz?


----------



## ich111 (11. April 2020)

Ich bin starker Verfechter, dass man das Onboard Audio erst mal testen sollte: Wenn das gut implementiert ist, ist die Qualität auch mit 1000€ Hardware kaum besser.

Höhere Bittiefe und Abtastrate ist komplett für die Katz, genau wie High Res Audio (Was hier täuschen kann: Das Material ist oft besser Mastered). Hier was zum nachlesen: 24/192 Music Downloads are Very Silly Indeed


----------



## JackA (12. April 2020)

shengli schrieb:


> Du hattest ja auch den Omnitronic SHP-600 für gut befunden.


Den hatte Ich mehrere Monate nicht mehr gehört und bin jetzt eigentlich Beyer Teslas für ein Vielfaches gewohnt. Trotzdem jetzt mal wieder aufgesetzt und das erste, was mir auffällt, dass er verdammt viel Pegel braucht, dennoch empfinde Ich den Klang immer noch als sehr gut für den Preis (aber eher auf der bassverliebten Seite mit Beyer-Peak). Ich weiß nicht, was ihr damit gemacht habt, habe es damals in Hubaccas Thread auch schon gesagt, aber empfinde den Klang exakt so, wie Z-Review den baugleichen Takstar HI-2050 beschreibt und sehr ähnlich meiner Avinity AHP-967, was DT 990 im T 90 Gehäuse waren. Oft genug über Wochen damit verglichen. Aber am besten kann man Klang immer noch einschätzen, wenn man wochenlang etwas anderes gehört hat und dann wechselt und trotzdem würde er immer wieder eine Kaufempfehlung bekommen, vor Allem, weil man ihn einfachst eine 3,5mm Klinkenbuchse verpassen kann.

Logitech Headsets wie das G35 habe Ich persönlich nicht als gut empfunden, das haben Leute gemacht, die sich im 4 Stelligen Kopfhörerbereich aufhalten und wie gesagt, Messungen belegen es und dagegen wiegt mMn. eine subjektive Einschätzung von jemanden, der nur annimmt, dass Logitech keine Headsets bauen kann, ohne sie gehört zu haben, nicht viel bis nichts.


----------



## Todesklinge (12. April 2020)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Okay, also ersteinmal vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen, zweitens hast du deine Aussage selbst widerlegt, denn die bittiefe und samplerate der ae9 und SB x g6 sind identisch, ist es völlig egal ob die Soundkarte 24bit/48khz oder 32bit/384khz unterstützt wenn du kein entsprechendes quellmaterial hast und selbst wenn du das hast, ist es äußerst fragwürdig ob du einen Unterschied hören würdest.
> 
> Du machst es dir da etwas zu einfach.
> 
> Oder glaubst du auch, dass ein Kopfhörer der mit 10hz-41.000hz frequenzgang angegeben ist besser klingt als einer mit 15-39.0000hz?




10hz -41 hz sind doch mehr Töne dabei als bei 15-39 hz.
Ob das besser ist, je nach eigenem Geschmack, aber vermutlich fällt das nicht so sehr auf.

Kannst du mir dann sagen, wie viel Sound für Kopfhörer "genug" ist?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (12. April 2020)

Kannst du frage irgendwie etwas verständlicher formulieren? Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst bzw. worauf du hinauswillst.


----------



## Ericius161 (12. April 2020)

Also das menschliche Gehör reicht von 20Hz bis 20Khz (20.000Hz). Je älter Du wirst,  desto kleiner wird dieser Bereich, normalerweise.  Dazu kommt dann noch der Schalldruck, tiefe und hohe Töne müssen deutlich Lauter sein, damit wir sie hören können, als die dazwischen.
Dementsprechend sollte ein Kopfhörer schon von 20Hz-20Khz liefern und alles drüber und drunter kann als Reserve betrachtet werden, damit der Kopfhöhrer bei dem was wir überhaupt hören können nicht verzerrt. Das heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass ein Kopfhörer mit 10-40000Hz besser klingt als einer mit 19-21000.


----------



## Hubacca (12. April 2020)

@Todesklinge: Nur das sich diese Töne in dem nicht hörbarem Bereich (des Menschen) befinden !-O
Allerdings gehts darum das die Angaben meist für einen Signalpegel von bis -3dB geht das heißt je nachdem wie steil oder flach der Frequenzgang im oberem oder unterem 
Bereich abfällt kann der weiter Frequenzübertragungsgang ein höhere Linearität bis in den hörbaren Frequenzbereich bedeuten.


----------



## Todesklinge (12. April 2020)

Meine Frage ist, woran man erkennen kann das eine Soundkarte gut genug is.
Welche Soundkarte liefert den besseren Sound + Software?

@Hubacca
Warum gibt es dann Kopfhörer mit unterschiedlichen Frequenzbereichen?
Oder ist das nur "Marketing"?

So ähnlich wie ein Monitor mit 1000 Hz der nichts bringt?
Weil 500 schon ausreichen würde. So in etwa?


----------



## Hubacca (12. April 2020)

Natürlich sind die Angaben von solchen Frequenzbereichen viel Marketing, aber wie bereits beschrieben kann es je nach Verlauf des Frequenzganges
auch auf einen besseren Klang hindeuten ! Dabei sind die angegebenen Daten der Hersteller immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen weil oft unterschiedliche "Messverfahren"
genutzt werden ....am Ende zählt für mich der KLang und obs mir gefällt und das ist rein subjektiv - also von deinem Geschmack abhängig.

Zur Soundkarte einfach mal den ganzen Thread lesen z.B: Beitrag #6

Was willst du mit der Soundkarte machen und welche Geräte anschliessen ?


----------



## Hardwarehunger (13. April 2020)

Vielleicht kann ich meine Frage hier mal einwerfen. Ich habe ein Hyper X Cloud Alpha. Momentan verwende ich den Onboard-Sound (ALC1200). Würde ein Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S einen Mehrwert gegenüber der jetzigen Konfiguration bringen?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. April 2020)

Stört dich derzeit denn irgendwas?


----------



## Todesklinge (13. April 2020)

Die Beiträge habe ich schon soweit gelesen, daher die Frage zu Intern/Extern Soundkarte.

Ich muss mit der Soundkarte Sounddateien überprüfen und gegebenfalls abändern um damit zusätzliche Souns für Spiele zu integrieren. Also ich muss genau hören ob die Sounddatei Störungen, Artefakte oder sonst welche Probleme hat.
Das ganze in den Spielen auch testen und vor allem für Musik hören/integrieren.

Angeschlossen wird eine 5.1 Soundanlage und eben die Kopfhörer. Die 5.1 Anlage (Edifier S550) dient als Durchschnittsvergleich.

Eine Soundkarte womit ich alles machen kann.
Aktuell verwende ich das Beyerdynamic Fox Mikrofon und bin damit soweit zufrieden, sollte ich wechseln müssen dann muss die Soundkarte das auch können.

Die Soundkarte wird für professionelle Anwendungen genutzt, muss aber auch den Durchschnitt der Spieler repräsentieren.


----------



## Hardwarehunger (13. April 2020)

@ChotHoclate

Vor meinem HyperX Cloud Alpha war ich mit meinem alten Logitech Headset völlig zufrieden. Aber das Cloud Alpha hat wirklich eine Steigerung der Audioqualität mit sich gebracht. 
Vielleicht lässt sich ja mit einem DAC noch mehr rausholen. Ich kenne mich nich aus was Soundchips getrifft. Wenn der Sharkoon DAC wirklich merklich besser ist als meine OnBoard-Lösung, dann wäre es eine Investition wert.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. April 2020)

Dann bestell ihn und probier es einfach mal aus. Bei 30€ (bzw. 20, falls er immer noch reduziert ist) ist der finanzielle Aufwand überschaubar und wenn er dir nicht gefällt schickst ihn zurück.


----------



## Hubacca (13. April 2020)

@Todesklinge:
Siehst du:  Das du ein 5.1 Lautsprechersysetm mit nur analogen Eingängen anschliessen möchtest hast du nirgends erwähnt !

Was nützt dir dann die XFi ? Das störende Geräusch bleibt dann auf den Lautsprechern.

Da solltest du den Soundblaster X3 nehmen und schauen obs dadurch behoben wird. Da dran kannste auch deine Edifier anschliessen.

Die mitgelieferte Software ist meist nur für die Einstellungen der Soundkarte, Effekte usw. zuständig - 
was du an Software brauchst ist etwas für die "Soundbearbeitung"/Audioeditoren und dafür gibts schon ganz gute kostenlose wie z.B. Audacity bis hin zur professionellen wie Cubase, ProTools usw.

Edit: Falsche Adresse !


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. April 2020)

Er will doch gar kein 5.1 anschließen?


----------



## Hubacca (13. April 2020)

Oha ! Sorry - falsche Adresse !-O


----------



## ZuIR4m (13. April 2020)

wird mir hier etwa mein thread geklaut?  

kurzer zwischenstatus :

Der sharkoon ist mittlerweile angekommen ( mmx300 & sbx g6 noch nicht)
Problem ist nur: er ist eingeschweißt und  Amazon macht wohl Probleme wenn man aufgerissene Artikel retounieren sollte..

überlege deswegen einfach gleich den SBX G6 zu behalten..

wo wir aber dann beim nächsten Thema wären : 


Die SBX G6 hätte ja auch genug Power für die 600 OHM Variante..

Ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 32 & 600 Ohm sehr deutlich? 
Lese hier und in anderen Foren die verschiedensten Meinungen von "hörste gar nicht" zu "neuer kopfhörer"

Ich denk mir halt schon wieder.. : Die 32 Ohm Variante wäre ja quasi verschwendetes Potential für die SBX G6 .. also warum nicht 600 ohm nehmen wenn ich genug power hätte sie zu betreiben


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. April 2020)

Amazon macht keine Probleme mit eingeschweißten Produkten, einfach sauber auftrennen und den DAC hinterher wieder in die Verpackung legen.


----------



## ZuIR4m (13. April 2020)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Amazon macht keine Probleme mit eingeschweißten Produkten, einfach sauber auftrennen und den DAC hinterher wieder in die Verpackung legen.



ok super vielen dank ! dann probiere ich den sharkoon doch mal wenn das MMX300 kommt.

Die sache mit den Impedanzen würde mich allerdings trotzdem interessieren !


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. April 2020)

Habe ich dir bereits beantwortet.


----------



## ZuIR4m (13. April 2020)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Habe ich dir bereits beantwortet.




Ja das man die mitten und Höhen ein kleines bisschen klarer hört und der unterschied sonst sehr gering sein soll.

Allerdings was ich nicht verstehe :

Wenn der Unterschied doch so gering ist , wieso gibt es denn dann die deutlich teurere Kombination aus  teureren 600 Ohm Treibern und teurer soundkarte ? 

Wenn man so viel mehr Geld hinblättern muss , fur Kopfhörer & soundkarte, muss doch auch n hörbarer unterschied existieren


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. April 2020)

Ich habe mit keiner Silbe gesagt, dass die 600Ohm Version klarer klingen soll. Da verwechselst du mich.

Ich finde auch nicht gut, dass beyerdynamic die Kopfhörer in 4 verschiedene Varianten anbieten, sorgt nur für unnötige Diskussion und Erklärungsbedarf.

Theorethisch ist die 600Ohm Variante z. B. besser für einen Vollverstärker geeignet als die mit 250 oder auch 80 Ohm.

Ich will auch gar nicht leugnen, dass es Leute geben wird die (deutliche) Unterschiede hören werden, aber die haben meist ein sehr geschultes gehör und hören ihre Musik anders als du (wahrscheinlich) und ich (definitiv).


----------



## ZuIR4m (13. April 2020)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Ich habe mit keiner Silbe gesagt, dass die 600Ohm Version klarer klingen soll. Da verwechselst du mich.
> 
> Ich finde auch nicht gut, dass beyerdynamic die Kopfhörer in 4 verschiedene Varianten anbieten, sorgt nur für unnötige Diskussion und Erklärungsbedarf.
> 
> ...



Sorry dann hab ich dich wohl wirklich verwechselt 

Mit den Mitten & Höhen wird es so auch offiziell auf der beyerdynamic Website angeführt. 

Die 600 Ohm würde der Soundblaster x G6 ja stemmen können! 

Haben denn 600 Ohm im umkehrschluss auch irgendwelchen „Nachteile“ im Vergleich zu 32 Ohm Kopfhörern ( abgesehen von der benötigten antriebsstärke ?) 


Also ich denk mir halt: wenn ich einen DAC (soundblaster x G6) hätte der 600 Ohm antreiben könnte , was spricht für den die 32 Ohm Variante und was für die 600 ? 

Wenn ich schon den teuren DAC behalten würde , würden die 100€ mehr für die 600 Ohm Variante dann auch nimmer ins Gewicht fallen !


----------



## Ericius161 (13. April 2020)

Naja, Du würdest dann insgesamt 220€ mehr zahlen. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die 600Ohm derart besser/ anders klingen können, dass es das rational rechtfertigen kann. Dann wäre diese Variante wahrscheinlich kein "MMX300" mehr. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren und  im Endeffekt musst Du eh ausprobieren und entscheiden, ob es dir das wert ist.

Beyer selbst sagt übrigens:

"Warum gibt es dann aber nicht nur niederohmige Kopfhörer? Dieser Erklärung bedarf einer etwas längeren Erklärung: die impedanzbestimmende Schwingspule (beim dynamischen Kopfhörer) besteht aus aufgewickeltem, zur Isolation lackiertem Kupferdraht. Dieser Kupferdraht ist auf dem weltweiten Drahtmarkt zwar in nahezu jeder gewünschten Länge, nicht aber in jeder Dicke erhältlich (dünnerer Draht hat einen höheren Widerstand als dickerer Draht, es „passt halt weniger durch“). Das Magnetfeld, das eine Spule beim Anlegen des Audiosignals erzeugen soll, ist unter anderem von der Anzahl der Windungen abhängig. Das führt dazu, dass für ein niederohmiges Wandlersystem relativ dicker (und damit auch schwerer) Draht notwendig ist. Da auch die eigentliche Membranfolie nicht unendlich leicht sein kann, ist die bewegte Masse (also das Gewicht von Membran und Schwingspule, die sich vor und zurück bewegen) relativ hoch. Es dürfte nun klar sein, dass eine höhere Masse einem komplexen Audiosignal weniger präzise folgen kann als eine geringere. Diese geringere Masse lässt sich aber prima mit dünnerem (und damit leichterem) Draht erreichen, allerdings wird die Schwingspule durch den dünneren Draht hochohmiger. Das bedeutet, bei ansonsten baugleichen Kopfhörern (z. B. DT 770 Pro mit 80 oder 250 Ohm) klingt die hochohmigere Variante üblicherweise neutraler, ist aber (je nach Kopfhörerverstärker) eventuell etwas leiser.

Ideal zeichnen sich die 80 Ohm-Systeme bei der Verarbeitung von druckvollem, tief-frequentem Material (wie zum Beispiel bei einem E-Bass) aus. Die etwas härtere und dickere Membran des 80 Ohm Systems liefert klare und saubere Bässe auch bei lauten Pegeln.

Das 250 Ohm System klingt – wie schon erwähnt – weicher und etwas gefälliger und ist bei der Anwendung im Gesamtmix der 80 Ohm Variante vorzuziehen."


----------



## ZuIR4m (13. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Naja, Du würdest dann insgesamt 220€ mehr zahlen. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die 600Ohm derart besser/ anders klingen können, dass es das rational rechtfertigen kann. Dann wäre diese Variante wahrscheinlich kein "MMX300" mehr. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren und  im Endeffekt musst Du eh ausprobieren und entscheiden, ob es dir das wert ist.
> 
> Beyer selbst sagt übrigens:
> 
> ...



Wie meinst du das mit: es wäre kein mmx300 mehr ? 


Naja streng genommen eben nur 100€ mehr, wenn ich eh den sbx g6 statt dem sharkoon behalten würde 

Rein vom Gefühl sagt es mir natürlich mehr zu , eine kleine Box mit lautstarke Regler und 7.1 Sound auf dem Tisch zu haben anstatt „nur“ einem usb Stick.  


Ich frag mich halt nur ob die sbx G6 „over the top“  ist fur die 32 Ohm Variante und ich mit dem DAC Potential im Sinne eines Kopfhörers mit „nur“ 32 Ohm verschenke, weil der dac ja eigentlich zu mehr im stande wäre.

Oder aber ob der g6 sein volles Potential auch bei 32 Ohm entfalten kann


----------



## ich111 (13. April 2020)

Hardwarehunger schrieb:


> @ChotHoclate
> 
> Vor meinem HyperX Cloud Alpha war ich mit meinem alten Logitech Headset völlig zufrieden. Aber das Cloud Alpha hat wirklich eine Steigerung der Audioqualität mit sich gebracht.
> Vielleicht lässt sich ja mit einem DAC noch mehr rausholen. Ich kenne mich nich aus was Soundchips getrifft. Wenn der Sharkoon DAC wirklich merklich besser ist als meine OnBoard-Lösung, dann wäre es eine Investition wert.


Glaube nicht, dass dir eine Soundkarte was bringt. Vernünftig implementiert können die besseren Realteks doch einiges. Solltest du aber z.B. merken, dass bei höheren Lautstärken (die du noch verwendest) z.B. der Bass oder die Höhen schwächeln dann lohnt sich das


----------



## ZuIR4m (14. April 2020)

Sooo  Testbericht fürs Erste:

Das MMX 300 in der 32 Ohm Variante ist heute angekommen. 
Den Sharkoon hatte ich ja bereits daheim.


Im Vergleich hierzu stand mein altes HS das Razr Kraken 7.1 Chroma (alte Version)

Hab das Headset zuerst Onboard getestet (MSI X470 GAMING PRO  ALC892)  OHNE zusätzlichen Sharkoon DAC.
Musik nach meinem Geschmack: Rap, Techno, HipHop, Trap mit viel Bass ( Beispiel Test Lied : YouTube )


Lautstärke:

Das Razer spielt wesentlich (!) lauter. 
Wenn ich beim MMX 300 alle Lautstärken auf max gedreht hatte, war die Lautstärke "ok".
Auf Dauer wäre Sie mir aber so zu leise gewesen.


Klang: 

Das MMX 300 spielt wirklich super klar & ausgewogen. Höhen, Mitten alles klar und gut verständlich.
Allerdings könnte es für mich mehr Bass vertragen. Der Sound ist Top, ohne Frage. Allerdings höre ich gern im allgemeinen sehr Basslastige Musik.

Auch hier wieder der Vergleich zum Razr: 
Das Razer hatte um einiges mehr Bass. Hab ich das Teil aufgedreht, hat man die Treiber vibrieren spüren. 

Der ausgewogene Klang an sich geht natürlich Klar zugunsten des MMX 300 
Vor allem im direkten Vergleich merkt man wie Dumpf das Razer eigentlich spielt und welche Details & Höhen man Klar beim MMX 300 hört.
Aber den Bass-Punkt kriegt das Razer.

Ich denke aber das hier meine persönliche Affinität zu viel Bass eine Rolle spielt.
Ich mag es einfach wenn der richtig Tief & wuchtig ist. 
Das fehlt mir beim MMX300.


Microphone:

Meine Freunde haben mich gut im TS verstanden, schön Klar ohne Probleme.
Allerdings ist mir bei der unbearbeiteten Aufnahme mit Windows Voice Recorder ein dauerhaftes Hintergrundrauschen aufgefallen.
Ebenso ist das Mic wesentlich sensibler und Aufnahmefähiger als das, des Razers gewesen. ( Es hat sogar die Waschmaschine aus dem nebenstehenden Badezimmer mit übertragen)


Vergleich mit SHARKOON DAC:


Lautstärke: 

Mit DAC ist die Lautstärke des MMX300 zufriedenstellend.
Bei voll aufgedrehten Reglern kommt es immer auf das Lied an ob ich ein klein wenig leiser drehen, oder das Lied in voller Lautstärke hören kann.
Das Razer (ohne DAC) spielt dann leiser als das MMX 300 (mit DAC)


Soundqualität:

Durch den DAC hat sich , meines Erachtens die Soundqualität nur geringfügig verändert. 

Was es allerdings zu sagen gibt:
Selbst bei den, dank des DAC, höheren Lautstärken spielt das MMX300 klar und deutlich. 
Allerdings , wie bereits gesagt, geht mir der richtig tiefe Bass ein wenig verloren.

Microphone:

Das Mic erfährt durch den DAC einen unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Habe den gleichen Test-Text nochmals im Windows Voice Recorder gelesen:
GLASKLAR ! Kein Hintergrundrauschen. Schlicht ziemlich perfekt.




Fazit fürs Erste:

Ich war überrascht dass das MX300 vergleichsweise zum BilligProdukt leise ist.

Das Microphon ist top, der Klang super klar.
Etwas enttäuscht war ich was den Bass anging.
Allerdings bin ich auch ein Mensch die es am liebsten hat, wenn ich beim feiern in einem Technoclub bin und der Bass so scheppert dass der ganze Körper vibriert 
Ich glaube , ich hätte mir fast noch ein bisschen mehr "wow" von einem 300€ Headset im vergleich mit einem DAC zu einem Billig Headset mit Onboard Sound erwartet.
Im direkten Vergleich mit dem Razer ist der ausgewogene und klare Sound aber durchaus bemerkenswert. Der Unterschied hierzu ist enorm. Das Razer hört sich an als wäre eine Decke über den Lautsprechern ( die allerdings ordentlich Druck erzeugt )


Ich bin gespannt was der Soundblaster X G6 noch aus dem Headset rauskitzeln kann.
Ob die Lautstärke dann so Laut ist , dass ich das Headset abnehmen muss und vor allem ob ich dank der Software und den Equalizern noch mehr Bass rauskitzeln kann.

Das mit der 600 Ohm Variante überlege ich mir auch noch


----------



## DuckDuckStop (14. April 2020)

Hättest du irgendwann mal erwähnt wie sehr du Bass willst hätte man dir auch gleich sagen können, dass das mmx300 nicht das richtige für dich ist.

Da hätte es deutlich bessere Alternativen gegeben (Custom Studio, fidelio x2hr).

Ich würde es aber einfach noch ein paar Tage testen und das Razer Ding in der Zeit gar nicht anfassen, nach einer Woche dann nochmal das razer aufsetzen, der unterschied sollte dann deutlicher wahrnehmbar sein.


----------



## ZuIR4m (14. April 2020)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Hättest du irgendwann mal erwähnt wie sehr du Bass willst hätte man dir auch gleich sagen können, dass das mmx300 nicht das richtige für dich ist.
> 
> Da hätte es deutlich bessere Alternativen gegeben (Custom Studio, fidelio x2hr).
> 
> Ich würde es aber einfach noch ein paar Tage testen und das Razer Ding in der Zeit gar nicht anfassen, nach einer Woche dann nochmal das razer aufsetzen, der unterschied sollte dann deutlicher wahrnehmbar sein.



So war das nicht gemeint 

Das war ja jetzt nur auf Musik bezogen. Beim Zocken würde mich sowas mehr stören !
Musik höre ich aber wie gesagt eh fast nie mit dem Headset sondern es wird ja fast nur zum zocken benutzt.

Und dabei ist es wirklich super !
Wunderbar klar, man kann die Gegner orten und der Sound ist top!


----------



## Hubacca (14. April 2020)

Wen  du mehr Bass willst dann stell einfach mal den BassBoost beim Sharkoon DAC ein. 
Alternativ hat fast jeder Musikplayer wie Foobar,VLC,WinAmp einen EQ an dem man schrauben kann !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZuIR4m (14. April 2020)

Nochmal kurz ein Update:

Habe gerade die ersten 3 Runden CoD MW gezockt :

Hier ist der Unterschied wirklich Brachial ! 
Ein Traum ! Der Klang hier ist wirklich super super gut

Und darum gehts mir ja Primär.


Nochmal Nachtrag: 

Gerade League of Legends getestet.

das ist ja wirklich UNFASSBAR wie gestört anders sich das anhört. 

Selbst im Menü , beim Auswählen. 

Ich bin sprachlos. 
So etwas hätte ich tatsächlich NIE erwarte.

hier finde ich den Unterschied fast noch stärker als in CoD

Je länger ich das Teil Trage desto mehr bin ich begeistert


----------



## ZuIR4m (14. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Wen  du mehr Bass willst dann stell einfach mal den BassBoost beim Sharkoon DAC ein.
> Alternativ hat fast jeder Musikplayer wie Foobar,VLC,WinAmp einen EQ an dem man schrauben kann !
> 
> 
> ...



vielen dank , habe ich gerade probiert und schon vibriert wieder alles an meinem Kopf  
Bei max lautstärke und diesem Bass-Test-Lied kratzt es dann sogar minimal an den Treibern, aber das war ja eh nur zum testen, was möglich ist


----------



## Hubacca (14. April 2020)

Wollte schon fragen wie es beim Zocken ausschaut da du ja geschrieben hast das es 90% darum geht 
Zur Lautstärke würde ich nur raten das ganze mal auf max. zu stellen und dann eine halbe Stunde Musik zu hören - mir reichts dann ;-O
Ich gerade extra nochmals mit meinem Astro A40 (ähnlich laut wies MMX) getestet und ich kann tatsächlich auf volle Pulle drehen, 
aber auf Dauer würde ich so laut nicht hören weils dann doch das Gehör schädigt. 
Ist aber ja auch von der Hörfähigkeit abhängig und da kannst du ja den SBX G6 noch testen.

Bitte berichte weiter wie dann die Unterschiede sind !


----------



## ZuIR4m (14. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Wollte schon fragen wie es beim Zocken ausschaut da du ja geschrieben hast das es 90% darum geht
> Zur Lautstärke würde ich nur raten das ganze mal auf max. zu stellen und dann eine halbe Stunde Musik zu hören - mir reichts dann ;-O
> Ich gerade extra nochmals mit meinem Astro A40 (ähnlich laut wies MMX) getestet und ich kann tatsächlich auf volle Pulle drehen,
> aber auf Dauer würde ich so laut nicht hören weils dann doch das Gehör schädigt.
> ...



werd ich machen ! 
bin jetzt eh angefixt !


Ich hab beyerdynamic mal geschrieben , die hatten ja vor kurzem noch diesen 20% glamour shopping week deal welchen ich während meiner Beratung mit denen aktiviert aber nicht eingelöst habe.

Der ist jetzt abgelaufen.

Habe denen gesagt wenn sie mir aus Kulanzgründen die 20% trotzdem geben , bestell ich mir eins aus der Manufaktur mit 600 Ohm  
Dann behalt ich mir einfach gleich den SBX G6


----------



## CryseTech (14. April 2020)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Habe denen gesagt wenn sie mir aus Kulanzgründen die 20% trotzdem geben , bestell ich mir eins aus der Manufaktur mit 600 Ohm



Aber wenn du doch so auf Bass abfahren tust, warum willst du dir selbst den Bass abschneiden? Mit 600Ohm hast du doch potentiell weniger Bass und pusht wenn dann die Mitten und Höhen 



Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ideal zeichnen sich die 80 Ohm-Systeme bei der Verarbeitung von druckvollem, tief-frequentem Material (wie zum Beispiel bei einem E-Bass) aus. Die etwas härtere und dickere Membran des 80 Ohm Systems liefert klare und saubere Bässe auch bei lauten Pegeln.
> 
> Das 250 Ohm System klingt – wie schon erwähnt – weicher und etwas gefälliger und ist bei der Anwendung im Gesamtmix der 80 Ohm Variante vorzuziehen."


----------



## ZuIR4m (14. April 2020)

CryseTech schrieb:


> Aber wenn du doch so auf Bass abfahren tust, warum willst du dir selbst den Bass abschneiden? Mit 600Ohm hast du doch potentiell weniger Bass und pusht wenn dann die Mitten und Höhen



Hmm 


Ich dachte , dass man mit einer höheren Impedanz  lediglich die Höhen & Mitten verbessert werden , sich aber nix am Bass ändert !

Abgesehen davon wird das Headset ja Primär zum Zocken verwendet wird - da ist Bass ja zweitrangig sondern klare höhen & töne wichtiger ( beispiel Ortung)

Und wenn ich schon den stärkeren DAC habe, wäre es doch Verschwendung nicht sein volles Potential auszunutzen und 600 Ohm damit zu befeuern , oder seh ich das falsch? 
Sollte der Bass wirklich stark drunter leiden, gehe ich daovn aus , ich kann ihn per Software vom SBX G6 nochmal pushen


----------



## CryseTech (14. April 2020)

Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon lange das Gefühl du willst nur das man dir eine Ausrede liefert die den saftigen Aufpreis rechtfertigt, du willst es dir gönnen wa? 
Der Aufpreis wird es wahrscheinlich nicht Wert sein, aber schlechter wird es dadurch wohl auch nicht. Also nimm einfach die 600 Ohm Variante, berichte uns dein Erlebnis und werde Glücklich 

Eine Ausrede die 600 Ohm Variante zu nehmen wirst du von uns nicht bekommen, das hast du ja schon die letzten 9 Seiten mehrmals aufgezeigt bekommen ^^


----------



## Todesklinge (14. April 2020)

@ZulR4m
Warum hast du dir die SBXG6 gekauft und nicht die SBX3?
Die X3 soll laut Herstellerangaben mehr können als die G6...


Dazu gleich meine Frage 
Die SBX3 scheint schon "der beste Allrounder" zu sein, wenn es auch darum geht in der Zukunft andere/weitere Geräte zu verwenden.

Was ist der Vorteil der SBXG6, SBX3 oder SB-AE7?
Welche ist davon besser und ist dieses "Super X-Fi" wirklich so toll?
Danke für eure Antworten, aber daduch das es soviel Soundkarten gibt verliert man so sehr den Überblick.

Das mit der 5.1 Anlage klappt auch bei der X3 (die aktuell mein Favorit wäre).

Ist eine externe Soundkarte nun das neue "Top" Standard?

Die SB AE 9 kostet rund 300 Euro, hat dafür auch den extra Kasten.
Die SB AE 7 für ca. 220 Euro mit dem kleineren Kasten.

Die SBX3 für ca. 120 Euro und die SBXG6  für 150 Euro.


----------



## Hubacca (14. April 2020)

Der SBX G6 ist rein als Kopfhörersoundkarte ausgelegt an die man auch och Stereolautsprecher o.ä. hängen kann.
Schau dir doch einfach mal den Vergleich/das Video hier an :
Creative Sound Blaster X3 Hi-Res 7.1 Diskrete externe USB-DAC- und Verstaerker-Soundkarte mit Super X-Fi fuer PC und Mac - Creative Labs (Deutschland)

Wenn er keine 5.1 Lautsprecher hat wofür dann einen X3 ?


----------



## ZuIR4m (14. April 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> @ZulR4m
> Warum hast du dir die SBXG6 gekauft und nicht die SBX3?
> Die X3 soll laut Herstellerangaben mehr können als die G6...
> 
> ...




Ich hab eine externe (!) soundkarte gesucht die rein für Kopfhörer bis 600 Ohm gedacht wird

Ich plane nicht andere Boxen damit zu betreiben.

Die sbx g6 ist genau dafur ausgelegt und hat genug power für 600 Ohm.


Oftmals wurde genau diese Karte in Verbindung mit dem Mmx 300 in 600 Ohm empfohlen.

Daher hab ich mir diesen DAC bestellt. 






CryseTech schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon lange das Gefühl du willst nur das man dir eine Ausrede liefert die den saftigen Aufpreis rechtfertigt, du willst es dir gönnen wa?
> Der Aufpreis wird es wahrscheinlich nicht Wert sein, aber schlechter wird es dadurch wohl auch nicht. Also nimm einfach die 600 Ohm Variante, berichte uns dein Erlebnis und werde Glücklich
> 
> Eine Ausrede die 600 Ohm Variante zu nehmen wirst du von uns nicht bekommen, das hast du ja schon die letzten 9 Seiten mehrmals aufgezeigt bekommen ^^




Haha wie kommst du denn daaaarauf ?  
Vllt hab ich tatsächlich unterbewusst so n ganz kleines bisschen darauf abgezielt  

Naja jetzt schauen wir erstmal was beyerdynamic sagt und ob sie so kulant sind mir die 20% Rabatt noch zu gewähren.. 
das würde dir Kaufentscheidung schon beeinflussen.
Sind ja doch nochmal ca 70€ Preis Unterschied.


----------



## kasiii (14. April 2020)

Die 20% auf Manufakturprodukte kommt immer mal wieder. Im Notfall einfach ein paar Tage/Wochen warten. 

Nimm ruhig die 600 Ohm, letztendlich hilft dir das alles nix, was wir schreiben. Wenn du unterbewusst die 600 Ohm-Variante haben möchtest, wird dein Unterbewusstsein auch nur mit der 600 Ohm Variante zufrieden sein. Und manchmal hat das Unterbewusstsein auf die Wahrnehmung einen größeren Einfluss als der Kopfhörer selbst. Das ist natürlich hochgradig subjektiv aber so funktionieren wir halt. Habe auch einen 600 Ohm DT 880 einfach weil ich selbst due Unterschiede hören wollte.

---

Ergänzung: War eben gerade bei BD in der Manufaktur, die 20% gibts doch immer noch.


----------



## ZuIR4m (15. April 2020)

kasiii schrieb:


> Die 20% auf Manufakturprodukte kommt immer mal wieder. Im Notfall einfach ein paar Tage/Wochen warten.
> 
> Nimm ruhig die 600 Ohm, letztendlich hilft dir das alles nix, was wir schreiben. Wenn du unterbewusst die 600 Ohm-Variante haben möchtest, wird dein Unterbewusstsein auch nur mit der 600 Ohm Variante zufrieden sein. Und manchmal hat das Unterbewusstsein auf die Wahrnehmung einen größeren Einfluss als der Kopfhörer selbst. Das ist natürlich hochgradig subjektiv aber so funktionieren wir halt. Habe auch einen 600 Ohm DT 880 einfach weil ich selbst due Unterschiede hören wollte.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank ! Hab ich gerade gesehen.
Dann werd ich mir das 600er ordern,
Stellt sich natürlich nur die Frage : welche Farbkombi ...   

Leider hat Caseking wohl momentan auch Probleme was das liefern angeht.

Die SBX G6 lässt auch noch auf sich warten


----------



## ZuIR4m (15. April 2020)

Noch ne frage zur SBX G6.

Die Soundkarte hat ja lt. Hersteller und mehreren ratschlagen hier im Forum genug Power fur das MMX300 600 Ohm 

Was mich allerdings stutzig macht ist das der gute Igor ( der ja für viele User DIE Referenz ist ) in seinem Test dazu sagt , er hätte schon Probleme damit &#8222;nur&#8220; 250 Ohm ausreichend anzutreiben, ( Siehe link unten )


Hat die sbx g6 dann schon genug Power fur lauten klaren Sound ? 
Also zumindest so laut wie 32 Ohm & sharkoon dac ?  


Igors Test : 
Creative Sound BlasterX G6 '-' Externe Soundkarte mit neuen Features im Test | igor sLAB


----------



## Hubacca (15. April 2020)

Zitat:
Soundblaster G6 + 600 Ohm Headset
Hi I have an MMX300 600 Ohm.
If i use the 600 Ohm setting on the G6 its extremly loud and the G6 is getting quite hot over time. Is this normal?

With high setting i can only use 18% . 22% is like a disco where you have to shout in a normal conversation."

Quelle: Soundblaster G6 + 600 Ohm Headset : SoundBlasterOfficial

With an Asus Essence STX II it I'm at 43% without issues.


----------



## ZuIR4m (15. April 2020)

So

Das MMX300 600 Ohm ist bestellt ... Graues Kopfteil, Graue Ohrmuscheln, Roter Aluring  

Allerdings hat Caseking leider Probleme mit der SBX G6 und die bekommen sie vmtl erst wieder am 23.04 :/


----------



## Todesklinge (15. April 2020)

Wenn ich Dolby Digital Live verwenden möchte, damit das am Kopfhörer und der 5.1 Anlage ausgegeben wird.
Geht das mit der SBX3 ohne Decoderstation?
Oder brauche ich dafür die SB AE-7?

Ich hatte zuvor: Dolby Pro Logic / DTS
Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatality Champion -> Toslink -> Teufel Decoderstation 3 (leider kaputt gegangen) -> Edifier S550 5.1 Anlage.

Aktuell:
Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatality Champion -> nativ über Klinke an Edifier S550 5.1 + Kopfhörer direkt an der Soundkarte und da kann ich leider kein DTS verwenden.


----------



## JackA (15. April 2020)

Geh doch einfach analog an die Soundkarte, dann brauchst kein Dolby Live.


----------



## Hubacca (15. April 2020)

Steht doch in meinem Link und der Beschreibung des X3 das er Dolby Digital Live unterstützt:
Creative Sound Blaster X3 Hi-Res 7.1 Diskrete externe USB-DAC- und Verstaerker-Soundkarte mit Super X-Fi fuer PC und Mac - Creative Labs (Deutschland)

"Sie hat den weltweit ersten externen Mehrkanal-USB-DAC und -Verstärker mit unserer preisgekrönten Super X-Fi-Technologie, 7.1 diskretem Surround auf Lautsprechern, 7.1 virtuellem Surround auf Kopfhörern und Dolby Digital Live1.
Dolby Digital Live ist nur unter Windows verfügbar."


----------



## Todesklinge (15. April 2020)

Ja das habe ich schon gelesen, dachte das geht nur über Toslink Aushang. Wei meine aktuelle Sound Blaster das auch nur über den Toslink ausgeben kann.


----------



## ZuIR4m (17. April 2020)

Update: 

Die SBX G6 ist heute gekommen.

Optisch & Haptisch gefällt sie mir sehr gut, mach was her aufm Tisch.

Die Software an sich find ich ziemlich cool zum rumspielen, macht Spaß an den Equalizer zu drehen.
So hab ich auch den gewünschten Bass erzeugen können. 

Den Scout-Mode finde ich tatsächlich ganz nützlich in CoD.. ist im Prinzip ja nix anderes als gut eingestellte Equalizer um Schritte & Schüsse zu verstärken und andere Sounds leiser zu drehen.
Ich benutze ihn aber Aktiv beim CoD zocken.

Zur Soundqualität an sich hab ich eigentlich um ehrlich zu sein keinerlei Unterschiede gemerkt ( natürlich wenn man die Softwarespielerei ausser acht lässt.

Zur Lautstärke : Ist auf Einstellung "Low" im Prinzip genauso wie der Sharkoon. 
Wenn ich ihn auf High stelle ( für das 600er Ohm Headset dann) kommt das MMX 300 gar nichtmehr damit klar. 
Dann krächzt , knarzt und schellt aus allen Nähten , als würde es gleich kaputt gehen  

Fazit: 

Brauch ich es ? ( lässt man das 600er Ohm MX300 ausser Acht) : Nein
Ist es das Upgrade zum Sharkoon wert? : Nein
Macht es mich trotzdem Glücklich weil ich weiß dass ich hochwertige Hardware habe und das Beste aus dem Headset rausholen kann: Ja 
Freu ich mich auf das 600er Ohm MMX? : Ja - auch wenn ich weiß dass ich weder 600 Ohm noch eine SBX G6 gebraucht hätte


----------



## ZuIR4m (19. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen :

hätte noch mal ne Frage bezüglich der SBX G6

 die SBX  kann ja 32 bit/ 384 kHz.

Laut diesem Test muss man , um dafür in Genuss zu kommen, diese Einstellungen auch in Windows vornhemen. ( Quelle: [ TEST ] Creative Sound BlasterX G6 &#8211; was kann der Nachfolger der G5? / Play Experience )

Allerdings kann ich bei mir in Windows maximal 32 Bit 96000 Hz einstellen. 

Kann mir das jemand erklären  wieso? Und was es allgemein mit dem ganzen auf sich hat? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## JackA (19. April 2020)

Welcher Genuss? wenn man nicht mal einen Unterschied von 16Bit/48KHz zu 32Bit/384KHz hört?
Eher hat man in Windows mehr Probleme mit 32Bit/384KHz.


----------



## ZuIR4m (19. April 2020)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Welcher Genuss? wenn man nicht mal einen Unterschied von 16Bit/48KHz zu 32Bit/384KHz hört?
> Eher hat man in Windows mehr Probleme mit 32Bit/384KHz.



dachte nur, weil in diesem test [ TEST ] Creative Sound BlasterX G6 &#8211; was kann der Nachfolger der G5? / Play Experience gesagt wird man solle das in windows umstellen damit man das das potential ausnutzt


----------



## Cleriker (19. April 2020)

Theoretisch ist das ja auch richtig, nur halt in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant.


----------



## ZuIR4m (19. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist das ja auch richtig, nur halt in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant.



ok und wieso kann ich das in windows dann nicht auf die 384 khz einstellen ?


----------



## Hubacca (19. April 2020)

Hängt der SBX G6 an einem USB 2.0 oder 3.0 Anschluß ?


----------



## Cleriker (19. April 2020)

ZuIR4m schrieb:


> ok und wieso kann ich das in windows dann nicht auf die 384 khz einstellen ?


Gute Frage. Ich hab gerade nochmal beim eigenen PC geschaut. Auf meinem Crosshair VI Hero ist ja ein Realtek 1220 verbaut an dem auch das frontpanel meines Gehäuses hängt. Dennoch werden mir unterschiedliche Optionen zur Wahl gestellt. Am frontpanel steht beispielsweise immer "2-Kanal" vor jeder Option, beim backpanel nicht. Zudem bekomme ich am backpanel die Optionen für 88200Hz und 176400Hz, am frontpanel aber nicht, obwohl beides Der ALC1220 bedient. An beiden geht es aber bis 192000Hz.

Ist mir bis eben nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## ZuIR4m (19. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Hängt der SBX G6 an einem USB 2.0 oder 3.0 Anschluß ?



wie finde ich sowas raus?


----------



## Hubacca (19. April 2020)

Die hohen Samplingfrequenzen kannst du nur im Direct Mode nutzen - dann dürfte allerdings der Mikrofoneingang nicht mehr nutzbar sein.
Soundblasterx g6 direkt Modus mic?!

Siehe auch Artikelbeschreibung - technische Daten:
"DAC
Dynamikbereich : 130dB (A-bewertet), THD+N: ~ 0,0002%, Abtastrate (DSP Playback): PCM 16/24/32-bit / 44,1, 48,0, 88,2, 96,0kHz, Abtastrate (Direct Mode Wiedergabe): PCM 16/24/32-bit / 44,1, 48,0, 88,2, 96,0, 176,4, 192,0, 352,8, 384,0 kHz, DoP 24-bit / 176,4, 352,4 kHz "
Sound BlasterX G6 7.1 HD externe Gaming-DAC- und USB-Soundkarte mit Xamp-Kopfhoererverstaerker fuer PS4, Xbox One, Nintendo Switch und PC. - Creative Labs (Deutschland)


----------



## ZuIR4m (19. April 2020)

ok, dann hat es sich ja eh erledigt  
Micro ist ja pflicht !

Die SBX hängt übrigens an diesem Mainboard MSI X470 GAMING PRO AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de 
Bei Anschluss "2" also AMD Turbo USB 3.1 Gen2


----------



## Hubacca (19. April 2020)

Was für USB Ports dein PC hat sollte im Handbuch/Bedienungsanleitung stehen ! 
Ist aber auch egal da es ja an dem Modus liegt den du eingestellt hast. Der Direct Mode ist für HighRes Musikwiedergabe gedacht und darum funzt das Mikrofon dann auch nicht mehr.
Da es aber sowieso kaum/wenig Soundmaterial in so hoher Qualität gibt oder unterstützt wird , reicht eigentlich auch einen Abtastrate von 24Bit/96kHz.

Warste schneller


----------



## ZuIR4m (24. April 2020)

soo da ich ja versprochen habe euch auf dem laufenden zu halten:

Das MMX300 in 600 Ohm ist heute angekommen.

Optisch macht es aufgrund der Manufaktur natürlich nochmal einen schönen Eindruck als das normale MMX300 (auch wenn die Freundin meckert dass die Grau/Rot Kombo nicht zum Rest des Büros passt  )

Lautstärke:

Habe das Headset direkt an die SBX G6 angeschlossen.
Wie erwartet spielt es auf "low" zu leise.
Erst mit Filter "high" spielt es annehmbar laut.

Musik kann ich nahezu bei so gut wie jedem Lied auf volle Lautstärke drehen und angenehm hören.
Volle Lautstärke ist daher für mich der richtige Pegel um die Musik wirklich genießen zu können und einzutauchen.  Ich krieg  von der Umwelt dann gar nichtsmehr mit. 
Lauter müsste es also nicht mehr werden , leiser allerdings auch nicht  

Beim Zocken allerdings (CoD Warzone) ist selbst mir volle Lautstärke einen Tick zu krass. 
Der Schall der Schüsse dringt dann nicht nur in meine Gegner sondern auch direkt in mein Trommelfell 


Die Lautstärke ist für mich natürlich subjektiv zu bewährten und jeder hat hier ein anderes Empfinden.

Als Beispiel: Ich hab das Headset unter voller Lautstärke meiner Freundin aufgesetzt welche es nach 5 Sekunden wieder absetzen musste weil es ihr VIEL zu laut war ( Sie glaubt jetzt ich sollte zum Ohrenarzt weil ich wohl schlecht höre  ) 

Ich würde es von der Lautstärke wohl etwa gleich stark / knapp leiser als das MMX 300 32Ohm auf Low einordnen.
Aber alles in Allem nehmen sich 32Ohm Low & 600 Ohm High nicht viel.

Klang - Musik

Klanglich wie erwartet Bombe. 
Glasklar Höhen & Mitten. Bass ist dank der Software für mich auch super.
Wie gesagt: Aufdrehen, Augen zu machen und wirklich eintauchen.
Bin nach wie vor begeistert.

Ob ich bei Musik einen Unterschied zu 32 Ohm Variante höre:
Ich bilde mir ein dass das Headset wirklich nochmals einen Tick Klarer im oberen Bereich spielt.

Noch Stärker ist mir das beim Spielen aufgefallen.
Hier meine ich doch selbst  für meine untrainierten Ohren einen kleinen Unterschied zu hören. ( Auffälliger als bei Musik)

Ich würde ihn am ehesten so beschreiben:
Der Sound ist nochmal klarer, differenzierter, "sauberer & weicher" 

Natürlich weiß mein Kopf dass ich jetzt eine 600 Ohm Variante auf den Ohren hab und "will" auch unterbewusst nochmal eine Veränderung hören, aber das ist meines Erachtens schon ein (kleiner) Unterschied und nicht nur Einbildung.


Interessant finde ich vor allem :

Beim 32 Ohm Modell fand ich den "Scout-Mode" durchaus interessant , da er ja Schritte Schüsse hervorhebt und klarer spielt.
Bei der 600Ohm Variante habe ich beim Testen zwar einen Unterschied Klanglich gehört, nur war ich mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher ob der Mode wirklich brauchbar ist, weil ich alles im "normalen" mode schon so schön höre.

Wird aber nochmal intensiver getestet.

Fazit:

Lohnt sich das Upgrade von 32 Ohm auf 600 Ohm ?

Falls man eh eine entsprechende Soundkarte zuhause hat und da der Preisunterschied der zwei Headsets momentan nur rund 30€ beträgt (Vorrausgesetzt man kauft sich beim normalen MMX300 KEINE B-Ware) würde ich sagen , man kann & sollte ruhigen Gewissens für 30€ mehr zur 600 Ohm Variante greifen.

Deckt man sich allerdings generell mit neuer Sound - Hardware ein dann reicht die 32 Ohm Variante und der günstige Sharkoon DAC wirklich vollkommen (!!) aus.

Der Mehrpreis für die stärkere Soundkarte und das Manufaktur Headset mit 600 Ohm rechtfertigen m.E. nicht den geringen Qualitätsunterschied.

Alles in Allem bin ich trotzdem glücklich und habe  - für mich - mit der teuren Variante die richtige Wahl getroffen.
Ich weiß für mich das ich alles aus meinem MMX300 in Kombo mit der SBX G6 raushole , auch wenn ich dafür unnötig viel Geld verbraten habe 


An dieser Stelle möchte ich hier jedem nochmal Danken der mir bei der Kaufentscheidung so gut zur Seite stand und meine , bestimmt des öfteren nervigen Fragen mit Geduld und Fachwissen beantwortet hat !

Danke Leute, dank Euch gibt es einen glücklichen Soundenthusiasten mehr 

PS: Ich hoffe, das ich euch mit meinen Erfahrungsberichten zumindest etwas wieder zurückgeben konnte und dem ein oder anderen dadurch auch bei einer Kaufentscheidung zur Seite stehen kann


----------



## Hubacca (24. April 2020)

Danke für den Bericht.
Scheint ja das unsere Empfehlungen/Tipps so einigermaßen stimmen ?

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuem Setup !-)


----------



## ZuIR4m (24. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht.
> Scheint ja das unsere Empfehlungen/Tipps so einigermaßen stimmen ?
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuem Setup !-)





im Prinzip ist es genau so wie Ihr gesagt habt , ja 

vielen dank !

werd ich haben


----------



## Cleriker (24. April 2020)

Also ich freue mich für dich, ganz ehrlich. Allerdings denke ich dennoch bei mir... Perlen für die Säue.

Was ich jedoch cool finde ist, dass du trotz deiner Ohren noch einen Unterschied zu hören meinst. Daran sieht man gut, dass es eben einen Unterschied gibt. Wer jetzt noch ein gesundes Gehör sein eigen nennen kann, der wird vermutlich nochmal einen größeren Mehrwert für sich ausmachen können.

Danke jedenfalls für deinen Erfahrungsbericht und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## ZuIR4m (24. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich freue mich für dich, ganz ehrlich. Allerdings denke ich dennoch bei mir... Perlen für die Säue.
> 
> Was ich jedoch cool finde ist, dass du trotz deiner Ohren noch einen Unterschied zu hören meinst. Daran sieht man gut, dass es eben einen Unterschied gibt. Wer jetzt noch ein gesundes Gehör sein eigen nennen kann, der wird vermutlich nochmal einen größeren Mehrwert für sich ausmachen können.
> 
> Danke jedenfalls für deinen Erfahrungsbericht und viel Spaß damit.




Perlen für die Säue ist gut  
Ich denke das jemand mit trainierten Ohren schon noch deutlich mehr unterschied hören kann.
Ich weiß nicht wie sehr mein Kopf mir sagt , dass es einen Unterschied gibt weil ich ja weiß das es jetzt 600 statt 32 Ohm sind und ich mehr Geld für bessere Hardware ausgegeben habe oder aber wie viel Unterschied ich tatsächlich höre.
Aber ich meine eben schon einen kleinen Unterschied zu hören.

Zum gesunden Gehör :

Mein Gehör ist nicht kaputt - ich hab beim letzten gesundheitscheck bei der Arbeit ( arbeite bei einem großen Automobil Konzern , da wird regelmäßig Ohren Augen etc. Getestet) volle Leistungsfahigkeit gehabt.


Ich höre nur sehr gern Laut  
Wohl viel zu laut für die zarten Ohren meiner Freundin.

Beim iPhone X höre ich beispielsweise eig auch immer auf voller Lautstärke mit meinen Soundmagic E 10 in-ears


Aber ja : freuen tue ich mich auch


----------



## Cleriker (25. April 2020)

Das mit den Perlen bezieht sich auch nicht auf die Fähigkeit ausreichend zu hören, sondern kleine Feinheiten welche eben diese 600 Ohm Varianten noch etwas besser im Stande sind abzuzeichnen. Auch überdeckt der Bass den du in der Software dazusteuerst gegebenenfalls weitere Silhouetten der Musik. 
Es ist super wenn du mit dem Hörer genau das gefunden was du gesucht hast, aber für seine eigentliche Konzeption (das Abzeichen musikalischer Facetten und eine möglichst neutrale Wiedergabe) nutzt du ihn ja eigentlich nicht (außerhalb von Spielen).
Das ist also nur sachlich auf das Einsatzgebiet des Geräts bezogen gewesen und sollte in keiner Weise deine Hörfähigkeit in Frage stellen. Wäre die nicht vorhanden, hättest du gar keinen Unterschied zum 32er gehört.

Ist es denn vom Tragegefühl so wie du ihn dir vorgestellt hast? Spieler bevorzugen ja oft eher glatte Polster und diese Velourspplster hier kommen einigen schnell zu warm vor.


----------



## ZuIR4m (25. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit den Perlen bezieht sich auch nicht auf die Fähigkeit ausreichend zu hören, sondern kleine Feinheiten welche eben diese 600 Ohm Varianten noch etwas besser im Stande sind abzuzeichnen. Auch überdeckt der Bass den du in der Software dazusteuerst gegebenenfalls weitere Silhouetten der Musik.
> Es ist super wenn du mit dem Hörer genau das gefunden was du gesucht hast, aber für seine eigentliche Konzeption (das Abzeichen musikalischer Facetten und eine möglichst neutrale Wiedergabe) nutzt du ihn ja eigentlich nicht (außerhalb von Spielen).
> Das ist also nur sachlich auf das Einsatzgebiet des Geräts bezogen gewesen und sollte in keiner Weise deine Hörfähigkeit in Frage stellen. Wäre die nicht vorhanden, hättest du gar keinen Unterschied zum 32er gehört.
> 
> Ist es denn vom Tragegefühl so wie du ihn dir vorgestellt hast? Spieler bevorzugen ja oft eher glatte Polster und diese Velourspplster hier kommen einigen schnell zu warm vor.





Ahh der Bass und die Equalizer im Allgemeinen würde natürlich auch erklären warum ich , wie oben beschrieben, bei Musik weniger Unterschied vernommen habe wie beim klaren neutralen Sound beim Spielen 


Habe, aufgrund von Manufaktur, tatsächlich glatte Polster dazu konfiguiert.
Das Velour war zwar auch angenehm ( auch bei längerem Tragen) aber Glatt finde ich optisch ansprechender als auch vom Tragekomfort angenehmer.


Noch eine Frage:

Die SBX G6 hat ja den Direct Mode - für was genau soll der gut sein? ( ausser dass das Micro dann nichtmehr funktioniert)


----------



## Hubacca (25. April 2020)

Direct Mode:
Siehe Beitrag #111/116.


----------



## ZuIR4m (25. April 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Direct Mode:
> Siehe Beitrag #111/116.



Ahh ok.

Heißt quasi dass die Musik direkt ungefiltert in maximaler Qualität wiedergegeben wird? 

Aber dafür bräuchte ich wohl auch dementsprechend Musik die mit so guter Qualität aufgenommen worden ist oder?

Höre ja wenn dann über Youtube / Spotify


----------



## Hubacca (25. April 2020)

Jawoll !


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2020)

Auf Youtube ist die Soundqualität wirklich in den meisten Fällen Mist, leider. Dennoch gibt es auch dort ein paar Stücke die in hoher Qualität vorliegen. Gib mal 24 Bit ein, dann kommt beispielsweise ein Kanal der auch so heißt und wo von Lorde, oder Adele Stücke zu finden sind. Die vergleich mal mit anderen Ergebnissen der Stücke. Eventuell hörst du da schon Unterschiede. 

Edit:
Aber bitte den EQ vorher aus/zurücksetzen, auch in Windows.


----------



## Wallnussfolie (6. Oktober 2020)

Toller Erfahrungsbericht *ZuIR4m. *Wieviel hast du jetzt für deine 600 Ohm Variante bezahlt? Ich komme ohne Customization bei 300 € raus, was fast 70 Euro teurer als die 32 Ohm Varinate ist


----------



## ich111 (6. Oktober 2020)

Spotify Premium (Einstellung maximale Qualität) reicht. Ideal wäre CD Qualität (als FLAC etc) und drüber ist nur noch Marketing


----------

